# Wreckless drivers. Do you hate them?



## Johnnny (Jul 2, 2004)

I just wanted some of your opinions on wreckless & dangerous drivers in the city & in suburbal areas.

I will give a few examples of many things I've seen. & the crazy part is they get pissed at you if you don't drive the way they do which is wreckless.

One example is something I saw awhile ago on a street that was 40Kilometers an hour in a residential area. I'm going about 45 or 50KM which is already 5-10KM's over the speed limit. I'm in the left lane & there are some parked cars periodically in the right lane on the street. I get this jackass in a suped up Honda Prelude right up my tail with a stop sign coming up. I had to slow down to stop & I thought he was going to ram into me. Then I start going & he's zig zagging in & out of the left & right lane b/c of the parked cars in the right lane. Then he decides to cross the solid yellow line in the middle of the street & pass me on the other side of the road (luckily there were no on coming cars). Then he pulls right in front of me slams on his breaks & turns left into his house? What's the point?


Another one was on a 3 lane highway that was underconstruction with only 2 lanes open. I'm in what eventually turns into the left lane as I pulled in from the original left lane & I had more than enough space to get into the lane infront of the car behind me. Then I see him in my mirro really speeding up fast & I see infront of me everyone in the 2 lanes is coming to a stop while I was at a resonable following distance but still had to pump my breaks pretty hard. Then I look in my mirror again & this idiot is still speeding up but then suddenly slams on is breaks & his tires majorly screech & I thought he was going to slam right into me from behind as he was very close. Then he passes me in the right lane or at least tried to but got stuck behind a truck. I tried to give him a dirty look, but he didn't even look at me or say sorry as he knew he was wrong. He would've been sorry if he'd gotten him self into an accident.

One more is with the 18 wheeler rigs on the highway. Oh just to say how dangerous some of these truck drivers are there was recently an accident on the highway right near my gym that even backed up the town streets. This truck caused a car with 2 ppl & a little girl in the back to get their car caught underneath the back end of the truck & the little girl died.

What happened to me with a truck was that I was merging into the right lane of a 3 lane highway. I saw a truck coming in the middle lane so I sped up so I could get out of the merging right lane & almost had room to move over, but right infront of me I got stuck behind another truck. & I still had room to move into the middle lane away from both trucks. But the truck in the middle lane decided to be an a$$h^le & he started to majorly speed up closing off the space that I had to move over. So I was still going my same speed thinking that he'd slow down & let me move in b/c he was signalling right to move into my lane. Well instead of letting me out into the middle lane he starts moving into the right lane while I was still in it. I start majorly honking at him & he still keeps moving into my lane. At this point I was almost in the wall still honking at him. Then I said to myself this jackass isn't going to stop forcing me into the wall. So I had to slow down from 120Kilometers down to 70KM's to let him infront of me & I moved into the middle lane finally. I'm lucky there were no cars coming up behind me in the rigth lane.



What do you think of these examples & what do you think of wreckless drivers in general? Do you think the police don't have enough patrol for wreckless drivers?


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't know of too many people who like reckless drivers. My most recent story of one is last month coming down I-75 from Detroit, I was heading home from drill. I was in the left lane doin about 85MPH, speed limit is 75MPH. I'm just driving along like normal and I must have got in the guy in the middle lanes blind spot. He never saw me he didn't use a left turn signal and he came right into me. I made him miss me by hitting the breaks, which made my car fishtail of course, and I found myself heading right into the wall separating north and south traffic. Now I was on two wheels at this point, and out of control, and I jerked back into the and ran all the way across into the center lane, and regained control. Now at 85MPH, I would have been dead, but I wasn't thinking about that, I pulled right up next to the guy and I was so pissed, but then I saw he had like three kids in the car, and his wife. So instead of yelling at him and flipping him off, I just pointed at him, and I forgot I was still in my charlie's from drill so he must have thought I was a cop, cuz he pulled over to the side. About fifteen minutes later I thought about what a close call that was.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 2, 2004)

> Wreckless drivers. Do you hate them?


lol, why would i hate myself???


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 2, 2004)

Stop trying to kill me!!..... Please.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 2, 2004)

if i did that....i would have to kill you


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 2, 2004)

Makes sense.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 2, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts 


> lol, why would i hate myself???


I'm assuming your serious? 

But if you are that's not cool dude. You have no right to put other ppl's lives in danger let alone your own from stupidities.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 2, 2004)

It was just a joke Johnboy.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 2, 2004)

Sean0621 


> It was just a joke Johnboy.


I wasn't sure as I've even met cocky wreckless drivers.

I don't think wreckless driving is cool at all.

I admit that I've done some things, but mostly when I was younger & I've matured my driving a great deal.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 2, 2004)

no im a safe driver mostly

I do go fast (5-15 mph over speed limit) sometimes but its not in the city of course

And i hate bad drivers

It annoys me how i could be better than someone who's driven for 15+ years...

Most women are bad drivers too hehe


----------



## Chain Link (Jul 2, 2004)

Wreckless drivers are the reason I started BB. It sucks when some a55h0le cuts you off and nearly causes an accident without giving a rats.. So you switch lanes, hit the gas, pull up next to him. At this point you have your window down and so is his.. You check that traffic ahead of you is clear, glance over, look back, screaming,"YOU SON OF" Light turns yellow, you start slowing down to stop, glance over a again... "A BIT" Mind races*Jesus Christ hes a big bastard!* Come to a stop.. there he is.. next to you.. furious.. and you mummble out..
"Sorry, I..I just wanted to catch up.. with you and let you know I fucked up back there..."


----------



## Shae (Jul 2, 2004)

One thing you can't do: stick the middle finger out at the driver. 

*I got a ride home from one of my teachers back in highschool. It was from a school function I guess.  We allmost got into a head-on colision with a friggin cadalac. My teacher and the driver of the cadalac were yelling at each other from their windows. My teacher throws up  and the due in the cadalac pulls out a gun. And then he is chasing us making attempts to shoot. But my teacher calls the police and then the dude in the cadalc gets arrested.*

So our lesson for today is: do not pull up the  at the wreckless driver.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 2, 2004)

The worst experience i had was riding with a reckless driver. I went to this German Beer Festival with my buddies George and Brian and his buddy Shawn. Brian and Shawn are both cops and Shawn is VICE, and Shawn was driving. George was my buddy from the Marines we were both home on boot leave. On the way back we are all way too trashed to drive. But Shawn was driving anyways, and he had like a 2000 Mitsubishi 3000G, and he was goin at least 150MPH for most of this trip. He was drinking a beer while he was driving too. I was like too scared to tell the guy to slow down, i was afraid he'd look back at me and smack into somebody else. The kicker was he made a 4 lane change coming out of the I-475, to I-75 exit and he never even looked for traffic, and we were going at least 125mph at this point. I then looked at my buddy George in the back seat, and he was like, Well it was nice knowin ya Sean, cuz we're not making it home alive. I kissed the ground when I got out of that car.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 2, 2004)

I usually just head up to toronto when i get the urge to drive wrecklessly.  Doesnt put any american lives at risk that way.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 2, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I usually just head up to toronto when i get the urge to drive wrecklessly. Doesnt put any american lives at risk that way.


   A life is a life, American or not are no better. I know your joking BTW or I hope  just felt like throwing that in   



   Fortunately I have not had any incident with wreckless drivers (keeping fingers crossed.) I don???t get why people get so stupid some times and do shit in public streets instead of taking the car to the track if they really felt a need to see what their car can do. I seen so many pictures of cars hitting a pole doing 100+ MPG that the tough does not even crossed my mind on public streets where I may kill myself for my stupidity but also take someone else with me with a wife and children at home.


----------



## Hanz29 (Jul 2, 2004)

my high school physics teacher was leaving the school parking lot one day, and flipped a football player over her car....she was lucky he was in football gear, including the helmet.....

 another time this group of kids passed the crosswalk section but decided to go in reverse to get out of the red lighted intersection.....right into my car, I got out to check the damage, the poor kids were sooo scared....my friends in the car next to me started laughing, and the mood calmed down...i really didn't care, and their reaction was almost worth it


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 3, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I just wanted some of your opinions on wreckless & dangerous drivers in the city & in suburbal areas.
> 
> ... I get this jackass in a suped up Honda Prelude right up my tail with a stop sign coming up. I had to slow down to stop & I thought he was going to ram into me. Then I start going & he's zig zagging in & out of the left & right lane b/c of the parked cars in the right lane. Then he decides to cross the solid yellow line in the middle of the street & pass me on the other side of the road (luckily there were no on coming cars). Then he pulls right in front of me slams on his breaks & turns left into his house? What's the point?...


It's become a universal thing with the kids in the "supped up Hondas". Anytime I see one of these, which is a lot, I just get out of the way and let them drive on by. These cars and adolescent drivers are a joke. They are kiddie "wanna be" a race car drivers in the most laughable of vehicles. In my area all the kids get these and drop them close to the ground and put on one of those ridiculous "fat mufflers" with a 5" diameter pipe that plugs into the 3/4" exhaust pipe (too funny). They then make a few kiddie mods - mostly clear tail light lens and maybe synthetic oil and a few race care emblems/decals on the windows. They then run down the highway with about 5 of their buddies and girlfriends crammed in acting "bad". To everyone they pass the fat muffler sounds like a silly bumble bee buzz and inside the car they hear a different resonating sound that makes it sound like they got more than 150 hp and they get addicted to the sound. Since they are low to the ground everything is moving by fast and they get an illusion that they are going 100 mph at about 70 mph. This further adds to the illusion that they have a "bad" car. So they get all intoxicated on the kiddie illusion and start darting in and around cars to let everyone know they are cool. Little do they know that everyone in the big muscle cars are laughing at them and try to ignore them. Inevitably someone calls their bluff, drops gears and blows their doors. Then to save face with their buddies they start escalating the clowning around to make ever more daring maneuvers in traffic - after all they are "bad". Eventually they wrap the car around a telephone pole or someone???s fenders and daddy takes the car keys away or buries them.



OD


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 3, 2004)

OceanDude 


> It's become a universal thing with the kids in the "supped up Hondas". Anytime I see one of these, which is a lot, I just get out of the way and let them drive on by. These cars and adolescent drivers are a joke. They are kiddie "wanna be" a race car drivers in the most laughable of vehicles. In my area all the kids get these and drop them close to the ground and put on one of those ridiculous "fat mufflers" with a 5" diameter pipe that plugs into the 3/4" exhaust pipe (too funny). They then make a few kiddie mods - mostly clear tail light lens and maybe synthetic oil and a few race care emblems/decals on the windows. They then run down the highway with about 5 of their buddies and girlfriends crammed in acting "bad". To everyone they pass the fat muffler sounds like a silly bumble bee buzz and inside the car they hear a different resonating sound that makes it sound like they got more than 150 hp and they get addicted to the sound. Since they are low to the ground everything is moving by fast and they get an illusion that they are going 100 mph at about 70 mph. This further adds to the illusion that they have a "bad" car. So they get all intoxicated on the kiddie illusion and start darting in and around cars to let everyone know they are cool. Little do they know that everyone in the big muscle cars are laughing at them and try to ignore them. Inevitably someone calls their bluff, drops gears and blows their doors. Then to save face with their buddies they start escalating the clowning around to make ever more daring maneuvers in traffic - after all they are "bad". Eventually they wrap the car around a telephone pole or someone???s fenders and daddy takes the car keys away or buries them.


I %100 hear you dude. That's all I see around here. These stupid kids.

My style is totally %100 classic late 60's-late70's muscle car. Dodge Charger, 67 Camero, Pontiac GTO, Ford Torino, Doge Challenger, 302 Boss Mustang you name it. I just don't have the cash for one right now, but someday I will & when I do, I'll be so happy to pull up to one of these jabroni's & destroy their little "suped" up Honda Civic hatch back. I was supposed to get a fully loaded Cadillac CTS from 2001 this summer but I had to save the money I saved for something else.

My buddy has a 1995 Cadillac white with all gold on the front & he laughs at these guys who try to race him. Although he isn't a wreckless driver, sometimes he can't help but put these guys to shame. 

I had a Mazda MX-6 from 1996 but I had to get rid of it as it was falling apart & all I could afford go f$%kn' figure was a 4 door Honda Civic LX but I don't do anything to it. I just drive it as a car, but it's totally not my style but at this point I'm just happy to have a car.

Shae



> One thing you can't do: stick the middle finger out at the driver.
> 
> *I got a ride home from one of my teachers back in highschool. It was from a school function I guess.  We allmost got into a head-on colision with a friggin cadalac. My teacher and the driver of the cadalac were yelling at each other from their windows. My teacher throws up  and the due in the cadalac pulls out a gun. And then he is chasing us making attempts to shoot. But my teacher calls the police and then the dude in the cadalc gets arrested.*
> 
> So our lesson for today is: do not pull up the  at the wreckless driver.


This is what we call road rage. I heard a few years back that some guy on the highway almost caused an accident & the guy shouted out his window telling him to F off & the guy stops his car & they get out & the guy shot him & killed him.

myCATpowerlifts



> no im a safe driver mostly
> 
> I do go fast (5-15 mph over speed limit) sometimes but its not in the city of course
> 
> ...


That's about the speed limits I drive, just slightly over.

But I don't know about women being bad drivers. I don't think you can seperate bad drivers into sexes. But one thing that is true is that male drivers insurance is much higher than womens for the accident rating.

Chain Link



> Wreckless drivers are the reason I started BB. It sucks when some a55h0le cuts you off and nearly causes an accident without giving a rats.. So you switch lanes, hit the gas, pull up next to him. At this point you have your window down and so is his.. You check that traffic ahead of you is clear, glance over, look back, screaming,"YOU SON OF" Light turns yellow, you start slowing down to stop, glance over a again... "A BIT" Mind races*Jesus Christ hes a big bastard!* Come to a stop.. there he is.. next to you.. furious.. and you mummble out..
> "Sorry, I..I just wanted to catch up.. with you and let you know I fucked up back there..."


That's true as that can happen many times but I don't let them get a chance to stop me or get out of their car.

Sean0621



> The worst experience i had was riding with a reckless driver. I went to this German Beer Festival with my buddies George and Brian and his buddy Shawn. Brian and Shawn are both cops and Shawn is VICE, and Shawn was driving. George was my buddy from the Marines we were both home on boot leave. On the way back we are all way too trashed to drive. But Shawn was driving anyways, and he had like a 2000 Mitsubishi 3000G, and he was goin at least 150MPH for most of this trip. He was drinking a beer while he was driving too. I was like too scared to tell the guy to slow down, i was afraid he'd look back at me and smack into somebody else. The kicker was he made a 4 lane change coming out of the I-475, to I-75 exit and he never even looked for traffic, and we were going at least 125mph at this point. I then looked at my buddy George in the back seat, and he was like, Well it was nice knowin ya Sean, cuz we're not making it home alive. I kissed the ground when I got out of that car.


Oh man I would've been sh!tting my pants the whole way through the whole trip. That's just insane & your police buddies didn't tell the guy to stop drinking beer & slow down? That's just ingnorant.

Monolith



> I usually just head up to toronto when i get the urge to drive wrecklessly. Doesnt put any american lives at risk that way.


Not funny dude.

KataMaStEr



> life is a life, American or not are no better.


That is true.

Hanz29



> my high school physics teacher was leaving the school parking lot one day, and flipped a football player over her car....she was lucky he was in football gear, including the helmet.....
> 
> another time this group of kids passed the crosswalk section but decided to go in reverse to get out of the red lighted intersection.....right into my car, I got out to check the damage, the poor kids were sooo scared....my friends in the car next to me started laughing, and the mood calmed down...i really didn't care, and their reaction was almost worth it


Why did she flip the football player if he wasn't even driving?

But that 2nd story is just crazy & stupid.


----------



## Hanz29 (Jul 3, 2004)

she was driving,.....she flipped the kid, onto her hood, into her winshield and over the car......the she started going crazy...I don't think she was at school the next day


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 3, 2004)

Hanz29



> she was driving,.....she flipped the kid, onto her hood, into her winshield and over the car......the she started going crazy...I don't think she was at school the next day


When you meant flipped the kid I thought you meant giving him the finger.

But why the hell did she do that? Did she hate football players or something?

Or was she just not paying attention & then got mad at herself for what she did?


----------



## Hanz29 (Jul 3, 2004)

yea, she was just being dumb, and was speeding out of the lot from school, she didn't see the kid step out of the locker room area to get to the practice field....lucky kid though....I would never wear a helmet until I was on the field


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 3, 2004)

Hanz29



> yea, she was just being dumb, and was speeding out of the lot from school, she didn't see the kid step out of the locker room area to get to the practice field....lucky kid though....I would never wear a helmet until I was on the field


That's what I'll never understand when drivers do something dumb they don't admit they're wrong, they just get mad & you think it's at you, but really they're mad at themselves for screwing up.


That's a coincidence, as for me half the time that I came out of the locker room I wasn't wearing a helmet, but sometimes I came out fully dressed with helmet.

Lucky kid is right, why didn't his parents sue her or something?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 3, 2004)

ok this happened to my mother a few months back

Ok she is driving home from dallas
She was driving in one of those huge Highway streets with like 5 lanes

So she's just goin along
and some lady on a cell phone starts to swerve into her lane
So she blasts the horn and tried to go into the other lane
but then a lady honked at her b/c she was there

So that first lady nearly killed all 3 of them

And my mom being how she is

Sped up right beside the woman and Flipped her off and yelled "You stupid bitch!!!!"
lol...


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 3, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts 


> ok this happened to my mother a few months back
> 
> Ok she is driving home from dallas
> She was driving in one of those huge Highway streets with like 5 lanes
> ...


Stupid lady with the damn cell phone. Yes I've found myself talking while I'm driving but I don't do it now & if I do I use the hands free unit.

But it's bad enough with all the road rage idiots, but now we gotta deal with these half wits who babble on the phone while they're driving. I've see accidents with pedestrians on the sidewalk b/c ppl were babbling on their cell phones. Idiots.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 3, 2004)

i hate peeps with cell phones
some of them i mean


They whip them out everywhere they go
they think they are cool
and popular

and they want others to think that too
People always take theirs to school to try to be cool

i think its gay thou


----------



## John H. (Jul 7, 2004)

People who drive and talk on cell phones are very dangerous to themselves and to others as well. I know! I nearly got into a bad accident because some ------ female was talking on her cell phone while driving and cut right in front of me while talking away without any thought or regard to anyone else on the freeway and nearly caused a bad accident - AND just kept talking on the phone. I followed the ----- and when she got off the freeway and stopped at a traffic light I got out of my truck walked up to her driver's side window which was rolled up and banged on it as hard as I could so scare the shit out of her and GET her attention. I then proceeded to chew her ass out verbally and loud enough so everyone else also stopped at the signal could know why I approached her. I told her to get the --- off the phone and DO the job she is supposed to be doing and DRIVE. (She was a real estate broker I found out and was making money at the time). I have no use for people that talk on cell phones and drive at the same time ( they are NOT driving with full attention and putting others and themselves at grave risk - if they want to talk they must pull off the road completely in a safe area and do their business OFF the road).


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 7, 2004)

John H. 
I completely agree with you. PPl on cell phones are putting themselves & other ppl at risk. I admit I've done it a few times, but for the last year or so I've been using the hands free set or if I don't have, I pull over.

Just yesterday I was dring down a somewhat busy residential street with a 50KM speed limit. I was already doing 60KM & this street had some new very big speed bumps put in on top of it. She was tail gaiting me the whole time right up my tail even on the speed bump. She didn't even realize I was stopping b/c of the speed bump & I thought she was going to smack into me. Even when I had to slow down to stop at stop signs she sped up right behind me slamming on her breaks at the stop sign. Then I turned left onto a bigger street & she did to. Then the street turned into a 3 lane street & I was in the right lane & she in the middle lane & we were stopped at a traffic light. She just hung up her cell phone I saw & GET THIS, I ALSO AT THE STOP LIGHT SAW HER PUT ON HER FREAKN' SEAT BELT AS SHE WAS DRIVING W/O IT. I gave her a dirty look & she looked at me like so what.




Here is another one that happened a couple of months ago. I was with my girlfriend on a 3 lane each side busy street. It was pretty full & I & everbody else was stopped at the red light. I was in front in the right lan with cars all around me. There was one car behind me in the right lane. I'm looking in my rear view mirror to see THIS F#$KN' VAN SPEEDING UP BEHIND ME & I WAS GETTING NERVOUS WONDERING HOW HE WAS GOING TO STOP. BUT HE DOESN'T STOP HE DRIVES UP ONTO THE SIDEWALK & DRIVES COMPLETELY THROUGH THE RED LIGHT ALMOST HITTING A PERSON ON THE CURB & A CAR GOING STRAIGHT IN THE OPPOSITE DIRECTION. I knew it wasn't an emergency as he was driving much calmer after that light. I managed to pull up beside him & gave him a dirty look but he didn't look at me. & GET THIS, HE HAD HIS WIFE IN THE FRONT SEAT & 2 KIDS IN THE BACK OF THE VAN THE AHOLE.

What do you think of this nut job?


----------



## John H. (Jul 7, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> John H.
> I completely agree with you. PPl on cell phones are putting themselves & other ppl at risk. I admit I've done it a few times, but for the last year or so I've been using the hands free set or if I don't have, I pull over.
> 
> Just yesterday I was dring down a somewhat busy residential street with a 50KM speed limit. I was already doing 60KM & this street had some new very big speed bumps put in on top of it. She was tail gaiting me the whole time right up my tail even on the speed bump. She didn't even realize I was stopping b/c of the speed bump & I thought she was going to smack into me. Even when I had to slow down to stop at stop signs she sped up right behind me slamming on her breaks at the stop sign. Then I turned left onto a bigger street & she did to. Then the street turned into a 3 lane street & I was in the right lane & she in the middle lane & we were stopped at a traffic light. She just hung up her cell phone I saw & GET THIS, I ALSO AT THE STOP LIGHT SAW HER PUT ON HER FREAKN' SEAT BELT AS SHE WAS DRIVING W/O IT. I gave her a dirty look & she looked at me like so what.
> ...


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 7, 2004)

John H. 

I guess, but for me personally it does make a huge difference with the hands free unit. 

I can talk & devote complete attention to the road. I'm being serious & honest. I'm just as alert with the hands free unit as if I wasn't using the phone with the hands free unit at all.


----------



## John H. (Jul 7, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> John H.
> 
> I guess, but for me personally it does make a huge difference with the hands free unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monolith (Jul 7, 2004)

Interesting.  You know, when im drunk, i feel like i can drive _better_ than when im sober!  Funny how that works, huh?


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 7, 2004)

The road must seem larger when you're seeing double.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 7, 2004)

Sean0621 


> The road must seem larger when you're seeing double.


I never drive when I drink if that's what you mean.

I don't even drink all that much anyway.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 7, 2004)

u should make this a poll


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 17, 2004)

Here's one for you that I know everyone's experienced no matter the location.

Streets are usually either 2 lanes aside or 3 lanes aside.

Along these streets depending on whether it's a residential area or a busy street. But it usually comes down to the same scenario. On the right side of the street (2 lanes or 3 lanes) you have driveways either to plazas & stores or apartments & houses. On the left side of the street at the traffic lights you usually have a merging left turn lane that ppl who are in the left lane need to merge in order to make left turns.



I have found that when you are in the far right lane needing to turn into your driveway at home or into a plaza you have to slow down a lot to make the turn right? Well I'm sure you guys will very often have some Ahole speeding up behind you really fast when they should clearly see you signaling right & your break lights on (unless they're broken of course) slowing down. But a lot of the time I see these impatient idiots speeding up behind you getting PO'd right on your ass giving dirty looks as you're trying to turn into the drive way.



The other scenario is when you're in the far left lane & at a traffic light where you have slow down a bit to merge into the left turning lane to make your turn. You signal left pretty far back to warn the ppl behind you you're turning. Then you start slowing down with your brake lights on & they start right on your ass tailgating you & as you try to make a clean left merge into the turning light, they speed up even faster almost hitting your back right end giving dirty looks.


But the point is these idiots are so impatient that when they're in the same situation & they need to turn, they do the exact same thing. Hippocrats I say.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 17, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I have found that when you are in the far right lane needing to turn into your driveway at home or into a plaza you have to slow down a lot to make the turn right? Well I'm sure you guys will very often have some Ahole speeding up behind you really fast when they should clearly see you signaling right & your break lights on (unless they're broken of course) slowing down. But a lot of the time I see these impatient idiots speeding up behind you getting PO'd right on your ass giving dirty looks as you're trying to turn into the drive way.



Ahhh tell me about it, nothing to do with wreckless driver BUT I had a woman behind me on my way to Autozone, I remember when I was going to make that right into Autozone and taking a quick view at the rear view mirror all I was thinking was OH SHIT. She was putting make up or something her face behind me, if I had not taken that sharp turn at 30+ mph she goes right into me, missed my car by a hair. I can???t believe women pay lower insurance too. ALL of my bad experiences in my car have been due to women; I???m sorry to the ladies in here but can???t change what has happened. First incident, a lady baking up in an SUV hit my front bumper at my school parking lot. 2nd incident, another woman making a left turn in her big ass truck almost hits my car in the front driver side, if I don???t go in reverse when I saw her she hits me. 3rd incident was the one I mentioned during my trip to autozone.  What can I say, now every time I see a lady behind specially an old one I get on the gas like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 17, 2004)

How about when you go to turn and a pedestrian is walking so you stop and the person behind you honks.  Last time I just sat there and let everybody cross through the walk even though I had plenty of oppurtunities to go.  The law states that I have to stop if someone steps foot into the crosswalk, even if they are 20' across the intersection.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 17, 2004)

KataMaStEr



> Ahhh tell me about it, I had a woman behind me on my way to Autozone, I remember when I was going to make that right into Autozone and taking a quick view at the rear view mirror all I was thinking was OH SHIT. She was putting make up or something her face behind me, if I had not taken that sharp turn at 30+ mph she goes right into me, missed my car by a hair. I can???t believe women pay lower insurance too. ALL of my bad experiences in my car have been due to women; I???m sorry to the ladies in here but can???t change what has happened. First incident, a lady baking up in an SUV hit my front bumper at my school parking lot. 2nd incident, another woman making a left turn in her big ass truck almost hits my car in the front driver side, if I don???t go in reverse when I saw her she hits me. 3rd incident was the one I mentioned during my trip to autozone. What can I say, now every time I see a lady behind specially an old one I get on the gas like there is no tomorrow.



pretty damn crazy. I sure hope none of the ladies will take offense to that as I've had some problems with ladies, but most of the time it's jerk ahole men or young kids in their supped up hondas thinking they're F1 drivers.

But at least 2 times a week I have a run in with a man or woman on their cell phone & not even using a hands free unit. Which can still be dangerous.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 17, 2004)

maniclion



> How about when you go to turn and a pedestrian is walking so you stop and the person behind you honks. Last time I just sat there and let everybody cross through the walk even though I had plenty of oppurtunities to go. The law states that I have to stop if someone steps foot into the crosswalk, even if they are 20' across the intersection.



I f#$kn' hear you & f#$kn' hate that.

I was in the area in my old university in downtown Montreal that has a lot of students & ppl crossing the street & even J walking.

Well I was in my left lane waiting to turn left, but I couldn't turn as there were about 15 ppl crossing the street blocking me, & the law says that you have to let pedestrians cross 1st before you turn.

Well this f#$kn' Ahole in a huge SUV was behind me & starts honking at me while I'm waiting for all the ppl.

So he gets fed up goes in the lane next to me trying to go around me & almost hits maybe 8 or 10 ppl who were in the middle of crossing the street & the idiot had to slam on his brakes & make a huge screech & the pedestrians freaked out & I blasted my horn at him & he was pissed off (at himself I think)

But I'm saying to myself where the f#$k do you think I can go with all the ppl crossing Ahole. What do you want me to run them over?


How come there's never a cop around for sh!t like this to give tickets & maybe an arrest?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 17, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> KataMaStEr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope the ladies in here don???t take offence to it, but what can I say. There are bad drivers everywhere, old and young, male and female. But just in my experience I have had trouble with female drivers. Not trying to say ALL female drivers are bad drivers. Just my luck.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 17, 2004)

All my bad experiences driving tend to come in the winter. I see people in SUVs doing like 90 when it is snowing and sleeting out, I think that they are under the impression that the 4x4 button means they won't slide on the ice, I like watching them skid out when they go to make one of the sharp turn arounds. I think that's just plain stupid.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 17, 2004)

KataMaStEr



> I hope the ladies in here don???t take offence to it, but what can I say. There are bad drivers everywhere, old and young, male and female. But just in my experience I have had trouble with female drivers. Not trying to say ALL female drivers are bad drivers. Just my luck.



I'm sure they won't take offense as I'm sure some of the ladies here have had run ins on the road with other ladies & realize that.

But man or woman, boy or girl, young & old you are right about the quality of drivers around.


Sean0621



> All my bad experiences driving tend to come in the winter. I see people in SUVs doing like 90 when it is snowing and sleeting out, I think that they are under the impression that the 4x4 button means they won't slide on the ice, I like watching them skid out when they go to make one of the sharp turn arounds. I think that's just plain stupid.



Yeah these idiots think they're invinsible in their "tank" LOL. 

Once on a really wet snowy slippery day on one of the highways around my area I saw this SUV in the far left lane of the highway facing the opposite direction that traffic was going in & his front right end & part of the middle was all smashed in. 

I'm sure he was speeding at around 90mph.

I see SUV's in the winter gunning it on slippery & icy days all the time.



I have a new one for ya. What about when you are in the pedestrian position & you are crossing the street in a parking lot or on a street & some jacka$$ comes speeding along & can from far away see you crossing but he's not slowing down. 3 times this week I had to put out my hand with my palm facing directly at him telling him to stop & let me cross. AHOLE I say.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 18, 2004)

I hate it when people who dont know how to drive get in my way.  My SUV can handle snow fine... too bad i cant just run over all the honda civics going 5mph through a blizzard.

 It's great when i can get around them, though.  Taking corners at 50mph and sliding the rear end around is awesome.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 18, 2004)

Monolith



> I hate it when people who dont know how to drive get in my way. My SUV can handle snow fine... too bad i cant just run over all the honda civics going 5mph through a blizzard.
> 
> It's great when i can get around them, though. Taking corners at 50mph and sliding the rear end around is awesome.



No offense, but you seem like one of these guys who thinks they're invinsible or in a tank driving his SUV.

Sometime you may have trouble if you keep driving like that in the snow you may have a problem.

But I take offense to that as you don't have a right to drive like that with other ppl on the road trying to be careful.


Believe me I've seen many SUV's in the snow having accidents, running into walls or other cars b/c they were cocky like that. I was in a Cadillac with someone who got rear ended by some jerk in an SUV who lost control coming around the bend in a highway in a blizzard. The guy was pissed off that my friends Cadillac damaged his car. We said it was your driving that caused the accident & he said that's just not possible as I have 4 wheel drive in my SUV.
We were saying sorry dude but we saw you in the rear view mirror.

This d!ck was driving a Ford Explorer 2003 & he still had an accident.

Don't under estimate whether especially a blizzard.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 18, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> u should make this a poll


most.underappreciated.joke.ever


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 18, 2004)

Crono1000



> most.underappreciated.joke.ever



What does this reply have to do with wreckless drivers?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 18, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Monolith
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So i shouldnt do 50 around snowy corners, anymore?  And i should stop trying to run over civics?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Jul 18, 2004)

Monolith



> So i shouldnt do 50 around snowy corners, anymore? And i should stop trying to run over civics?



Duh. It's guys like you that make me wish I had access to a full sized military hummer (doulbe the size of a regular Hummer as I road in one once). Then I could run ppl who think they're invinsible in their little SUV.

Crono1000



>



What does that have to do with wreckless drivers?

Don't you have anything to share? Or are you one yourself?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31347&page=1&highlight=driver


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 18, 2004)

I just want one of this if I ever drive on snow. 







NOT


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

Crono1000



> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...ighlight=driver



Depending on how old that is, you should've posted that info here as this thread has been around for some time now.

But from what I read it sounds like you (just like most of us) have had a lot of encounters from ppl with Monolith's attitude. Here is his view about driving.



> I hate it when people who dont know how to drive get in my way. My SUV can handle snow fine... too bad i cant just run over all the honda civics going 5mph through a blizzard.
> 
> It's great when i can get around them, though. Taking corners at 50mph and sliding the rear end around is awesome.



Crono1000

It's that type of attitude that usually causes accidents & even hurts or worse kills ppl. No offense Monolith but itdiots who drive like that should have their license suspended for awhile.

You know what happened to me just yesterday?

My apartment is on a somewhat of a busy street so if I have a chance to pull out into the right lane when there's room I'll take it. This street has 3 lanes aside so 6 lanes total.

I always pull into the right lane when coming out of my driveway to be careful. I look left & there were cars coming in the far left lane & there was a couple of cars coming in the middle lane but a bit far away, & there was one car coming in the right lane but he was pretty far away so I pulled into the far right lane.

But I look as I'm turnig & this idiot in a van is coming down the road at 60mph in a 30-35mph zone (most go about 40-45mph in that street) & he moves into my lane coming up really fast right behind me as I'm speeding up to about 35mph.

It was a red light & there were no cars in my far right lane so I would normally have an open lane. There were 4 cars in the middle lane & about 6 cars in the far left lane.

As I'm approaching the traffic light & almost one car length away from the 4th car in the middle lane I look in my mirror & see this jacka$$ speeding up even more at say 65mph & he was going to try to cut into my right lane with now just less than one car length of room for him to move over from the middle lane into the right lane IDIOT.

So I speed up a bit to 50mph so he can't cut in right in front of me & he has to slam on his breaks & his tires screech so he won't hit the last 4th car in the middle lane. I look at him & he's all pissed off.

But DRIVING LIKE THIS IS F#$KN' CRAZY B/C HE HAD HIS GF OR WIFE IN THE FRONT SEAT & HIS KID IN THE BACK SEAT MAYBE 3YRS OLD.

WHAT THE HELL IS THIS IDIOT'S PROBLEM ESPECIALLY WITH HIS FAMILY IN THE CAR. IF I'M HIS WIFE I WOULD TELL HIS A$$ TO SLOW DOWN.

So I turn right at the traffic light & so does he. I was beginning to think he was following me as you never know with nut cases around here. So I turn into a plaza & so does he. Now I was really wondering if this idiot was crazy so I go to the other side of the plaza but he actually was going to the drugstore there.


In all seriousness, driving like that doesn't save much time as ppl think it does maybe 5-10mins if that.


But KataMaStEr     nice accident pic you showed of Hummer & pick up truck. Maybe Monolith will start driving properly.

But when I mentioned the Hummer being safe, I meant the actual ARMY SIZED HUMMER which is double the size if not more & much more solid.

But I think a Big Foot would be descently safe in the snow. Or maybe a tank. LOL.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 19, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> But when I mentioned the Hummer being safe, I meant the actual ARMY SIZED HUMMER which is double the size if not more & much more solid.



That???s the H1 which is available to the public also but it cost twice as much as the H2 so you don???t see them too often.


----------



## meltedtime (Jul 19, 2004)

There are wreckless drivers and then there are ignorant drivers.  Big difference.  Exceeding the speed limit on a 6 lane highway is not wreckless.  Within city limits in residential neighbourhoods is.  I find the assholes who merge onto highways and immediately proceed to the middle or left lane to be the most wreckless.  They impede the flow of traffic and endanger themselves and others.  

On a recent trip to Germany I fell in love with the Autobahn.  Trucks in right hand lane only between 7a.m. and 7p.m.  Slower traffic keep right signs everywhere.  People yielding immediately when overtaken by faster traffic.  It was amazing. So was the 220km/h I drove from Switzerland to the Dutch border.  And then traffic came to a grinding, messy hault.  Speed limit 100k/h.  Felt just like being home in Ontario.


melt


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Duh. It's guys like you that make me wish I had access to a full sized military hummer (doulbe the size of a regular Hummer as I road in one once). Then I could run ppl who think they're invinsible in their little SUV.


 Yeah, but i drive an H1 - a full size military hummer.  So youre agreeing with me that i can run people over with it since i drive such a big awesome truck?

 Cool.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

Coo I have an H1 as well.

Maybe we could race each other in the snow and run over all these other cars that are in our paths


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 19, 2004)

I???m sure my father could let me borrow his Freightliner Classic XL to pull you guys in just in case you both get stuck in the snow


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Coo I have an H1 as well.
> 
> Maybe we could race each other in the snow and run over all these other cars that are in our paths


 Yeah, i mean i dont see why johnny is getting so mad.  I drive a big truck with 4WD, and im a much better driver than everyone else on the road.  If i run over a small car its not my fault, they should have stayed off the road in the blizzard.

 Johnny, i think you should take some driving lessons and get a better car, then maybe you can deal with bad weather driving as well as i can.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 19, 2004)

I'll take all you H1-driving bastards on with this baby!




........just not sure how to go about owning one


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

KataMaStEr



> That???s the H1 which is available to the public also but it cost twice as much as the H2 so you don???t see them too often.



I'm not talking about about the recent Hummers. Personally I find them to be a bit retarded.

I'm talking about the older military style ones from say 1995 or 1997 & earlier. I've been in one of those full sized military vehicles & they are huge & solid.

monolith



> Yeah, i mean i dont see why johnny is getting so mad. I drive a big truck with 4WD, and im a much better driver than everyone else on the road. If i run over a small car its not my fault, they should have stayed off the road in the blizzard.
> 
> Johnny, i think you should take some driving lessons and get a better car, then maybe you can deal with bad weather driving as well as i can.



First I don't need driving lessons as if I had a tank I would teach you a lesson about driving.

& second I'm getting mad b/c it's ppl like you that put other ppl's lives in danger.

When you get into an accident like in the picture KataMster supplied with that Hummer, then I'm sure you will drive much more safely than you do now.

It is your fault if run over ppl with your ignorant driving. You also might cause an accident with someone who is crazy & beat the crap out of you or worse.

Once I saw an SUV cut off a Mercedes Benz & it rammed into the side of the wall & the whole front right side was smashed, but this guy in the Mercedes sped up like crazy to about the speed of 80mph which is what I was doing & on the middle of the highway he swerved his Benz right infront of this Xterra SUV & the Xterra had to slam on his breaks as the Benz was right infront of him parked sideways blocking him.

At this point all traffic stopped including me as I pulled over to the side of the highway & got out of my car.

The guy in the Benz got out of his car & started screaming are you f#$king crazy? Where the hell did you learn to drive, you could've killed my kid & wift Ahole.

This guy in his Xterra told him he didn't know how to drive his Benz & the Benz guy said you're the Ahole who cut me off & ran me into the wall at 70mph.

So the Benz guy went over to the drivers side & pulled the guy in the SUV out of his window & started hitting him & knocking him to the ground & the SUV guy started bleeding. Finally 4 ppl including me had to hold him back & get him to calm down. 

We called the police & they took 10mins to arrive. I & about 18 other ppl on that highway were witnesses to what the Ahole in the SUV did by forcing the Benz into the wall. The highway was also under construction which made it even more dangerous the way this SUV Ahole was driving.

The police re-routed all the traffic before us caused by this incident to the service road but all of us had to stay & answer questions.

The SUV guy got his license suspended for 6 months & the Benz guy had to pay a $600 fine for the assault but was not charged as all of us as witnesses were able to back him up.

This was about 2yrs ago.

Monolith that could be you one day if you don't drive more carefully.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 19, 2004)

1)There is no way someone is strong enough to yank an unwilling person thru the window of an SUV, maye one of the strongmen could, but definitely not an average person.

2)The guy in the Benz would have been cited for reckless driving (Last I checked you couldn't just stop on a highway, especially in order to block someone) and speeding (Going 80mph).  He also seems very worried about his wife and child in the car if he would hammer it to 80 and then brake sideways.  Who the hell would do this with their wife and child in the car with them?

3)How the hell would you know what everyone got fined, cops don't generally announce that information at the scene of the crime.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 19, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I hate it when people who dont know how to drive get in my way. My SUV can handle snow fine... too bad i cant just run over all the honda civics going 5mph through a blizzard.
> 
> It's great when i can get around them, though. Taking corners at 50mph and sliding the rear end around is awesome.


What I hate is when one Civic can go 5.5 MPH so he decides to pass the Civic going 5 MPH. This where watching NASCAR comes in handy...just bump and run them!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> First I don't need driving lessons as if I had a tank I would teach you a lesson about driving.
> 
> & second I'm getting mad b/c it's ppl like you that put other ppl's lives in danger.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, but that was just the cheap hummer.  The original military hummer i drive is much bigger.  If some guy in a mercedes cut me off, i wouldnt have to slam on my brakes... i could just drive right over him!  And it would be his fault that he and his wife were crushed, anyway.

 Plus no one would try to pull me out of my truck and beat me up because ive got the 50 cal machine gun mounted on my roof.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

Dale Mabry



> 1)There is no way someone is strong enough to yank an unwilling person thru the window of an SUV, maye one of the strongmen could, but definitely not an average person.
> 
> 2)The guy in the Benz would have been cited for reckless driving (Last I checked you couldn't just stop on a highway, especially in order to block someone) and speeding (Going 80mph). He also seems very worried about his wife and child in the car if he would hammer it to 80 and then brake sideways. Who the hell would do this with their wife and child in the car with them?
> 
> 3)How the hell would you know what everyone got fined, cops don't generally announce that information at the scene of the crime.



Well like it or not, believe it or not that's what happened as 15 ppl including me were there to witness it. The guy in the Benz was a big man about 6ft6 & I'm guessing had to have been at least 250lbs if not more & he didn't look like someone who was into the gym much just a big body & bone structure & the guy in the SUV wasn't wearing a seat belt either which he got fined for as well as losing his license for 6 months for wreckless driving.

& no you can't just stop in the highway but this guy was pissed as hell & wanted to teach this jacka$$ in the SUV a lesson which he did. He wasn't thinking about the danger he could've been putting his wife/kid in at that point. He was only thinking about that idiot in the Xterra SUV who rammed him into the wall.

I know how much the guy got fined & no charges were made b/c I spoke to this guy after when this finally settled down & I told him that I saw what that idiot in the SUV did & what type of jacka$$es are on the road. He explained that he's someone who usually never loses control like that, but getting cut off smashed into the wall & risking his wife & kid's life really set him off. 

But he told me he didn't think about the danger he was putting his wife/kid in when he pulled that stunt on the highway with that jerk.

Monolith



> Yeah, but that was just the cheap hummer. The original military hummer i drive is much bigger. If some guy in a mercedes cut me off, i wouldnt have to slam on my brakes... i could just drive right over him! And it would be his fault that he and his wife were crushed, anyway.
> 
> Plus no one would try to pull me out of my truck and beat me up because ive got the 50 cal machine gun mounted on my roof.



This is just the bad attitude that I'm talking about. I would just run him over blah blah blah.

Plus if you really had a 50 caliber machine gun you'd obviously be arrested in a second.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> This is just the bad attitude that I'm talking about. I would just run him over blah blah blah.
> 
> Plus if you really had a 50 caliber machine gun you'd obviously be arrested in a second.


 No Johnny, i really do have a 50 cal machine gun mounted on my military hummer which i drive at 100mph down the highway during blizzards while running over small cars.

 Really.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

Another Classic


----------



## Pepper (Jul 19, 2004)

Johnny has NO sense of humor


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

Monolith



> No Johnny, i really do have a 50 cal machine gun mounted on my military hummer which i drive at 100mph down the highway during blizzards while running over small cars.
> 
> Really.



You know this thread was originally started to discuss wreckless drivers & share negative experieces b/c of ppl like you.


One day you will either get into an accident or get pulled over by the police/highway patrol. Maybe then you'll learn to drive carefully.

Have you ever seen those car accident commercials they make now? Yeah I know you probably aren't phased at all with "your tank".

But just wait something someday you'll get pulled over. Or worse an accident which I hope it doesn't.

But I see it all the time ppl in their SUV's or H1's/H2's get into an accident of some sort b/c they have an attitude like yours.

You will learn one day.

You have no right to put other ppl's lives or your own life in danger like that. Just wreckless.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Mono, 

You ever shot at anyone in those Civics during a snow storm in a hope of getting them to move


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Monolith
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

IainDaniel



> Hey Mono,
> 
> You ever shot at anyone in those Civics during a snow storm in a hope of getting them to move



I know that if I was armed I would shoot out the tires of the jacka$$es who drive there SUV's wrecklessly.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey Mono,
> 
> You ever shot at anyone in those Civics during a snow storm in a hope of getting them to move


 Nah, usually when they see me hydroplaning towards them at 100mph they get out of the way.  If they dont, it doesnt bother me.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

Monolith

Yes you will learn your lesson one day. Do you know how many SUV's & H1's I've seen in accidents this year?

At least 15 of them.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Monolith
> 
> Yes you will learn your lesson one day. Do you know how many SUV's & H1's I've seen in accidents this year?
> 
> At least 15 of them.


 Was that before or after you saw the matrix-esque match between the xterra and the mercedes?


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

Monolith



> Was that before or after you saw the matrix-esque match between the xterra and the mercedes?



Actually that was one of the accidents I saw with an SUV. & no it wasn't a movie, it really did happen.

About 4yrs ago a man was shot on the highway b/c of road rage but I forget whether or not it was with an SUV or not.

There are crazy ppl all over the place, & from what you say about yourself it sounds like you are one of them.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Nah, usually when they see me hydroplaning towards them at 100mph they get out of the way.  If they dont, it doesnt bother me.



  Cool,  Maybe if you shot them in the Gas Tank and them Hydroplaned over them, imagine the special effects.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2004)

I want a Biodiesel Hummer so when people bitch at me for burning so much fuel I can rub it in their face that I'm burning their french fry grease.





The rental company I used to work for has both the H1 and H2.  They promote good health cause you have to park at the farthest parking stalls cause it won't fit anywhere else.  These things are meant to be driven slow with the music boomin' on the beach runnin' over umbrellas and shit.  Where do you think I got the picture for their website?


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

Maniclion

That's a cool pic. Personally I perfer the Hummers from say 1995 or 1997 but the actual military vehicles over the city version.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Monolith
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey, im not the crazy one.  Im just minding my own business.  Its these horrible drivers like yourself who have the nerve to get in my way.  It's not my fault my hummer takes up almost the entire road... it was built that way!  They should realize that and pull off to the side when im barreling towards them.  If they dont, and i accidentally crush their car, its not my problem.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Cool,  Maybe if you shot them in the Gas Tank and them Hydroplaned over them, imagine the special effects.


 I did that once, but the EPA sent me a letter that if i continue to blow up gas tanks and pollute the environment theyll take away my gun.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 19, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> I did that once, but the EPA sent me a letter that if i continue to blow up gas tanks and pollute the environment theyll take away my gun.


Are we talking about experiences we had with wreckless drivers. I sugest you add something relevant or get out of this thread...      
People like you should have their licences revoked and their 50 cals taken away, get off the road man.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh sorry Mon Johnnny hasn't posted in awhile so I thought Id post for him.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

Monolith



> Hey, im not the crazy one. Im just minding my own business. Its these horrible drivers like yourself who have the nerve to get in my way. It's not my fault my hummer takes up almost the entire road... it was built that way! They should realize that and pull off to the side when im barreling towards them. If they dont, and i accidentally crush their car, its not my problem.



You are the crazy one. I am in no way a bad driver. Ppl complain that I'm also watching out & being careful too much.

My Cadillac DTS handles pretty damn well on the road & has some good power.

Maybe you should've thought about buying a smaller more economical SUV instead of such a big a$$ed truck in the first place. 

Just b/c you have a big a$$ed truck doesn't mean that you own the road & everyone else should drive the way you want them to.

The only thing I would use a truck or SUV that big is for real off roading in the mountains or on sand dunes or in the jungle.

You don't need it in the damn city.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2004)

anyone remember the movie Rainman?

*********

Johnny is an excellent driver.
His dad lets him drive slow in the driveway.
Johnny's an excellent driver.  Yeah.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

nikegurl



> anyone remember the movie Rainman?
> 
> *********
> 
> ...



I really take offense to that. I've never insulted you, & I've always made an effort to get along with you. That was uncalled for.

Why are you on my case? I'm the one who is against wreckless drivers here. Oh wait, you probably are one to I bet. Monolith is the one who should be in the hot seat now with his dangerous driving & wreckless attitude.

I've driven as fast ass 160mph on the highway at times. yes it's fun, but it's also pretty dangerous.

Than tell me this nikegurl. About 5yrs ago I was sort of friends with someone who had a Toyota Infiniti. He was up north at a cottage for a party & went with his best bud. 

This guy the driver decided to take it upon himself to get tanked & at 2am decided it was time to leave & he drove home really tanked up on booze. His friend offered to drive & he said no.

So they were heading home on the highway with no one around on the road.
He decides to start speeding at 115mph. There was a sharp turn which he didn't see & he lost control as he was intoxicated really badly & lost control of his Toyota Infiniti & wrapped the SUV around a telephone poll.

He killed his best friend & lost his license for 3yrs & was on 2yr probation & couldn't have any alcohol if he went out.

Nikegurl do you think that is okay?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2004)

My schoolmate flipped his Chevy Ford doing 60 around a turn sober.  Drunk is no excuse.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2004)

"do i think that is okay?"  c'mon now.  that question is too dumb to answer.  seriously.  i keep forgetting - you don't seem capable of "lightening up"

i'm not trying to be mean to you nor do i dislike you.  only trying to get you to stop taking yourself and everything so seriously.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

nikegurl



> "do i think that is okay?" c'mon now. that question is too dumb to answer. seriously. i keep forgetting - you don't seem capable of "lightening up"
> 
> i'm not trying to be mean to you nor do i dislike you. only trying to get you to stop taking yourself and everything so seriously.



You say you have nothing against me & nor do you dislike me than so what gives? Yeah I can understand trying to get ppl to losen up.

But I really have something against wreckless drivers b/c I knew someone real well about 7yrs ago who was killed by a jacka$$ in an SUV driving wrecklessly & the person I knew was driving a Ferrari & he was driving carefully.

This is one of the reasons I hate wreckless drivers. The police are almost never around to see it either yet if you do a U turn they're all over you nor are they always around when you really need them either.

maniclion



> My schoolmate flipped his Chevy Ford doing 60 around a turn sober. Drunk is no excuse.



Damn right on that, no damn escuses. That's just crazy & wreckless. I think ppl that do these things need to have their licenses revoked for a good solid year.

I had a buddy in 1998 who lost his license for 6 months b/c he got caught on the highway going about 100mph (160km) & he was sober completely. 2 months later he ended up having his suspension extended to 12 months b/c after 2.5 months he decided to take his car out even with the suspension.

& guess what? He was caught driving around 100mph again & that's why it was extended to 12 months.

Just fn' nuts.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

I agree with Monolith.  If you dont know how to drive, then get off the road.  I dont drive very fast, because the tires are too big... but when everyone is going slow because of rain or a blizzard then its my time to shine   Plus I have a full exo cage for dumb asses that dont get out of my way.

Here are some pictures of my Jeep:


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

PreMier



> I agree with Monolith. If you dont know how to drive, then get off the road. I dont drive very fast, because the tires are too big... but when everyone is going slow because of rain or a blizzard then its my time to shine  Plus I have a full exo cage for dumb asses that dont get out of my way.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Jeep:



Of course you would agree with Monolith. So let me get this straight, anyone who doesn't have a big a$$ed hummer or SUV doesn't know how to drive?

I see Premier is another one who is a wreckless driver who doesn't care about anyone elses lives.

Just b/c you have an oversized truck, doesn't give you the right to hit ppl & cause accidents.

Again I would have a big Hummer/SUV if I actually did off roading like some ppl I know do & not use it much in the city.

If I had a gun & I saw ppl driving like you & Monolith I'd blow out 2 of your tires & see how you handle the snow.

If I was a cop I would probably get a lot of tickets out you & Monolith.
One of my buddies is a highway cop here & he asks me in what areas do I see wreckless drivers around. When I tell him, he tries to patrol those areas & each of the areas of the highways that I tell him I see crazy sh!t he usually gets to pull ppl over & he's even taken some licenses away.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Monolith
> 
> You are the crazy one. I am in no way a bad driver. Ppl complain that I'm also watching out & being careful too much.
> 
> ...


 Cadillac DTS's dont have good power or good handling.  I know that for a fact, because ive crushed a few of them on my daily jaunts down the highway.  Of course, that may have been due to almost every cadillac owner being old and senile... but thats beside the point.

 The point is, my truck is gigantic, has a huge gun on the roof, and can go 150mph.

 And i beg to differ that a truck like mine is useless in the city.  Do you know how much shorter my commute time is now that i dont have to get stuck in traffic??  All i have to do is gas it and crush all these tiny civics and cadillacs in front of me, or just fire off a few bursts from the 50 cal, and the way is clear!  I once went from east 68th st east to tribeca in 8.5 minutes!  Now that, my daft northerly neighbor, is SUV usefullness at its most impressive.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Of course you would agree with Monolith. So let me get this straight, anyone who doesn't have a big a$$ed hummer or SUV doesn't know how to drive?
> 
> I see Premier is another one who is a wreckless driver who doesn't care about anyone elses lives.
> 
> ...



I use mine to offroad, you think I would spend thousands and not?  I also use it to commute though.

If you shot out my tires, I would have you put in jail for attempted murder.  Or I would shoot back and kill you.

Good thing you dont live by me or Mono... or you would get ran over.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 19, 2004)

I'd just like to summarize Johnnny's many amazing adventures thus far:

 He's seen 15 hummers in accidents _this year alone!_

 He's seen a mercedes get run off the road, collide with a barrier, immediately accelerate away from the barrier, get in front of a jeep, slam on its brakes while letting the rear end slide out (so its now sliding sideways down the highway at 80mph), get the jeep to stop, get out of the mercedes, rip the driver of the jeep _through_ the window, and start beating him into a pulp.  Then he paid the officer who arrived on scene $600 and went on his merry way, while the guy in the jeep lost his license and got castrated or some shit.

 He's driven 160mph on the highway, yet apparently gets yelled at for driving too cautiously.

 He prefers the "1995-1997" military hummers over the current military hummers... even though theyre the exact same truck.

 He knows someone who was driving their "Toyota Infiniti" (you know, the SUV version!) at 115mph while drunk, which then hit a telephone pole... but the guy survived.

 He has a friend who's a highway cop, who seems to rely on Johnnny for information about wreckless drivers (sounds like high-tech surveillance to me!).

 He tries to keep people from passing him, then seems mystified when they give him the finger or call him an idiot.

 ---

 I think that sums it up for now.  Keep 'em coming, Johnnny.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

See, what if someone is driving fast, because their child was in a serious accident and their on their way to a hospital.  Do you block them too Johnnny?

Or what if they have their kid in the car with them, and he has a broken arm.  They are driving fast, because the kid is freaking out.  Do you block them too Johnnny?

Did you know that driving 115mph and hitting a telephone pole would rip the vehicle in half, and KILL all occupants?  Do you need proof Johnnny?


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 19, 2004)

Monolith



> I'd just like to summarize Johnnny's many amazing adventures thus far:
> 
> He's seen 15 hummers in accidents this year alone!
> 
> ...



Actually I never said I've seen 15 Hummer accidents. I said I've seen 15 accidents this year. So don't put words in my mouth.

As for the Benz/SUV incident yes that's what happened.

I have driven more than 160mph on the highways & have been asked to slow down, yet I was only testing my friends Porsche.

The Hummers from 1995/97 aren't exactly the same.  They've made body changes & performance changes.

Yes I know a guy who was speeding while driving drunk & killed his friend as the passenger side was the side that got hit, but he did have to go to the hospital with broken bones.

& yes I have a highway cop who's a buddy of mine & it's not just me he asks where wreckless drivers are, he asks other ppl he knows to as the police aren't always around to see things that regular drivers see.

As for the guy who I stopped from "dangerously" passing me with not much room to move over between my Cadillac & the cars in the middle lane. & he didn't give me the finger, he was just pissed of that he didn't get the open lane.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Are you saying your friend in the 115mph accident lived?

The speedo is stuck at 90kph here.  Roughly 60mph: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1298917  They were probably doing well over that though.

I doubt your friend lived... Both the people here died.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Are you saying your friend in the 115mph accident lived?
> 
> The speedo is stuck at 90kph here.  Roughly 60mph: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1298917  They were probably doing well over that though.



DAMN 

I like something I found on that site though


----------



## P-funk (Jul 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I agree with Monolith.  If you dont know how to drive, then get off the road.  I dont drive very fast, because the tires are too big... but when everyone is going slow because of rain or a blizzard then its my time to shine   Plus I have a full exo cage for dumb asses that dont get out of my way.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Jeep:




Nice car p!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

What a great thread!


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

Did I say 115mph? I meant Kilometers excuse me. He was going about 115km in a 70km zone around a curb.

& yes he lived but the passenger side was totalled & his friend died.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 20, 2004)

What is it about a good hummer & driving?  I just can't seem to keep my attention on the road.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey PM, wanna go "inner city offroading" with me up in Toronto?  I hear the cops are usually too sidetracked with schizophrenics reporting imaginary incidents to bother us.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

Monolith



> Hey PM, wanna go "inner city offroading" with me up in Toronto? I hear the cops are usually too sidetracked with schizophrenics reporting imaginary incidents to bother us.



Actually the police are pretty hardcore about traffic rules & regulations. there & nothing they do over there is imaginary.

I was there visiting ppl in June & I was pulled over & given a warning just b/c I had a burnt out break light.

So you'd probably lose your licenses for inner city offroading. As there's enough bad/wreckless drivers such as yourselves in the city as it is so they are on the look out.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Hey PM, wanna go "inner city offroading" with me up in Toronto?  I hear the cops are usually too sidetracked with schizophrenics reporting imaginary incidents to bother us.



Oh can I go, Please, Please.  Pop by and pick me up on the way.  I'd be good with the 50 calibre.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

This was originally a thread to share stories about wreckless drivers & now it's turned into an insulting match.

I think it says a couple of the ppl who've replied here.

Maybe it's better to stick on topic.

If you guys want to discuss running ppl over & ramming into other cars, than maybe you guys should start your own thread on the topic & you can say all you want.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 20, 2004)

But if you feel the need to run people over, where better to discuss it then in the "wreckless drivers" thread?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnny, what do you make of the fact that so many of your threads seem to go awry? 

hmmmm....


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> This was originally a thread to share stories about wreckless drivers & now it's turned into an insulting match.
> 
> I think it says a couple of the ppl who've replied here.
> 
> ...


Actually I like it when your threads turn out like this, I think it's hilarious.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 20, 2004)

Actually I don't think Johnnny is a real person, I think it's another IM member with too much time on their hands messing with all of us, cuz nobody can actually be this dumb, it's not possible.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 20, 2004)

*You should make this a poll!* 











































































































































































































































































































































































































































...dammit I hate you guys.
I GIVE YOU GOLD HERE PEOPLE!


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 20, 2004)

Give it up Crono.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

nikegurl



> Johnny, what do you make of the fact that so many of your threads seem to go awry?
> 
> hmmmm....



Well first it's not "so many of my threads that go this way".

It's only been a few.

But for this thread, for a good 2-3 months when I started the thread, it was going fine. Ppl where sharing their experiences & we were bitching about the wreckless drivers that can put ppl's lives at risk.

Such as Crono & KataMaster & ChainLink & even Sean0621 were sharing their negative experiences. For example

From Sean0621 awhile back.



> The worst experience i had was riding with a reckless driver. I went to this German Beer Festival with my buddies George and Brian and his buddy Shawn. Brian and Shawn are both cops and Shawn is VICE, and Shawn was driving. George was my buddy from the Marines we were both home on boot leave. On the way back we are all way too trashed to drive. But Shawn was driving anyways, and he had like a 2000 Mitsubishi 3000G, and he was goin at least 150MPH for most of this trip. He was drinking a beer while he was driving too. I was like too scared to tell the guy to slow down, i was afraid he'd look back at me and smack into somebody else. The kicker was he made a 4 lane change coming out of the I-475, to I-75 exit and he never even looked for traffic, and we were going at least 125mph at this point. I then looked at my buddy George in the back seat, and he was like, Well it was nice knowin ya Sean, cuz we're not making it home alive. I kissed the ground when I got out of that car.



Here is a quote from KataMaster



> A life is a life, American or not are no better. I know your joking BTW or I hope  just felt like throwing that in



Here is another quote from Sean0621.



> All my bad experiences driving tend to come in the winter. I see people in SUVs doing like 90 when it is snowing and sleeting out, I think that they are under the impression that the 4x4 button means they won't slide on the ice, I like watching them skid out when they go to make one of the sharp turn arounds. I think that's just plain stupid.



So you can see that everything was fine until Monolith came on encouraging wreckless driving by saying he hates when ppl in smaller cars get in his way of his over sized big a$$ed truck.

That's when all the problems started here in this thread.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Depending on how old that is, you should've posted that info here as this thread has been around for some time now.





			
				Johnnny said:
			
		

> But for this thread, for a good 2-3 months when I started the thread, it was going fine.


this thread isn't even a month old


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

This thread has been here for at least a month. I hadn't replied or added anything to it for a good 2 weeks or so & before those quiet dead 2 weeks or so, it was around for good 3 weeks. I started this thread awhile ago.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> That's when all the problems started here in this thread.



...and the many others?  (by the way - try not to think of them as "problems"  let's instead call them diversions.    )


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

Nikegurl

Personally I think diverions are more considered interfearance.

The thread was about sharing experiences ppl had with wreckless drivers not encouraging wreckless driving.

What if your son or daughter or you was driving & "someone like Monolith" came along & did something stupid?

Wouldn't you hate this person?

I would hate them.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah Nike, how would you feel if i came flying towards you at 120mph in my hummer - machine gun blazing - right out of the snowy mists like some sort of hellish fallen angel?

 Maybe Johnnny is right, and i should stop doing that?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 20, 2004)

this should be a sticky


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Yeah Nike, how would you feel if i came flying towards you at 120mph in my hummer - machine gun blazing - right out of the snowy mists like some sort of hellish fallen angel?
> 
> Maybe Johnnny is right, and i should stop doing that?



you know I always chuckle when you do that - no worries.  boys will be boys.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> This thread has been here for at least a month. I hadn't replied or added anything to it for a good 2 weeks or so & before those quiet dead 2 weeks or so, it was around for good 3 weeks. I started this thread awhile ago.


This thread was started *July 3*. Today is *July 20. 18 days*!! That is not at least a month Johnnny. Gee, I never considered you to be the type of guy to exaggerate something... LOL


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 20, 2004)

11 pm on July 2nd.  
he was an hour away from it being the 3rd.

c'mon, we'll give him the extra day


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Your right Crono! And that day can make up a month in the mind of people like johnnny  

Hey buddy, still reading?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 20, 2004)

damn straight!

I just finished up The Legacy the other day, and am two chapters into Starless Night.

I'm flying through these things 

but uh... wulfgar... is supposedly... dead?  That can't be right!  

He seems fine in Thousand Orcs 6 books later!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Aww yes, Wulfgar! He stays "dead" for awhile. Sad book though huh!


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832



> This thread was started July 3. Today is July 20. 18 days!! That is not at least a month Johnnny. Gee, I never considered you to be the type of guy to exaggerate something... LOL



Well than I apologize as I don't always keep track of such things with my schedule with work, the gym & socializing. I just know that it has been here about 3 weeks or more.



> Your right Crono! And that day can make up a month in the mind of people like johnnny
> 
> Hey buddy, still reading?



What do you mean ppl like Johnnny?

Just b/c I don't like wreckless drivers doesn't make me any different. Like I said I've had experiences with them & I've known ppl who've been seriously injured or worse b/c of them.

When something happens to you or someone you know, then you start thinking differently. I can't help feeling the way I feel about wreckless drivers.
I am entitled to my opinions about wreckless drivers. My opinions will never change.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> My opinions will never change.



anyone surprised?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I for one am utterly astonished!


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

nikegurl



> anyone surprised?



First in that quote you did, maybe you should've included this what I said as well:



> Just b/c I don't like wreckless drivers doesn't make me any different. Like I said I've had experiences with them & I've known ppl who've been seriously injured or worse b/c of them.



Nikegurl I'm guessing you support the wreckless drivers or maybe you're one to & that's why you don't support my opinions.

Have you ever had anyone who was killed or seriously injured by a wreckless driver? No? Well when you do, you'd start seeing things my way.

I'm not trying to give attitude, but I can't help feeling the way I feel about wreckless drivers b/c of things that have happened to ppl I know or ppl I've become friends with.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Bounce'em Jake!!  I like your girlie!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I just think you make things up Johnnny and exaggerate like a little kid trying to get attention. But that's just my opinion and my opinions never change


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Yea, she has fantastic cartoon breasts.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnnny reminds me of that story....  The kid who cried wolf.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't like wreckless drivers.  Few things make me as mad as someone who puts innocent lives at risk because of their foolishness.

and I live in a college town so there's a lot of it.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Bounce'em Jake!!  I like your girlie!!


don't remember tit's sig?

last I checked there's a big X on it now 
she's been too lazy to fix it


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 20, 2004)

by the way that was my effort to put the thread back on track

the second was a post about boobies


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh yeah, i loved Tit's sig


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

thread on track? Nope


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832



> I just think you make things up Johnnny and exaggerate like a little kid trying to get attention. But that's just my opinion and my opinions never change




I'm sorry you feel that way as I don't lie. I have no reason to. I'm not 15yrs old. & I don't need to lie to get attention as I get attention from my GF.

I have lived through things & seen things which is why I feel so strongly about this subject.

That's the truth believe it or not.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

I just don't understand why there are a few ppl here on my case for being against wreckless drivers.

As I quoted ppl from the beginning who responded against wreckless drivers sharing their experiences with them which was the whole point.

I said it before & I'll say it again, when something happens to you or ppl that you know & care about then your attitude will change believe me. With the things that I've seen & things that happened to ppl I know my attitude changed along time ago.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

See, you feel the need to brag or prove yourself which is what you do when you reference your GF. Why can't you just say "I don't lie". Why do you have to try to be "cool" with it also and make yourself look good? That's one reason I don't believe anything you say.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

hey everyone.

i just hate it when innocent children are killed by stray bullets while sleeping in their bads at night.


if you say something i don't like - i'll have to assume you are in favor of both stray bullets and innocent children being murdered.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't think people are against wreckless drivers. I think they are against the crap you say! Of course noone likes wreckless drivers.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832



> See, you feel the need to brag or prove yourself which is what you do when you reference your GF. Why can't you just say "I don't lie". Why do you have to try to be "cool" with it also and make yourself look good? That's one reason I don't believe anything you say.



I'm not trying to be "cool" with anything. You are saying lies about me that I need to lie to get attention. So I was just merely saying that I don't need to lie on a chat forum to get attention as I get attention from somewhere else that's all.

nikegurl



> hey everyone.
> 
> i just hate it when innocent children are killed by stray bullets while sleeping in their bads at night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice NG!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I didn't lie about you! Again, another exaggeration! I stated my opinion. Grow a brain.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't think people are against wreckless drivers. I think they are against the crap you say! Of course noone likes wreckless drivers.



exactly.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I hate murder period in any form especially when it involves childeren & innocent ppl



and do you think that sets you apart from the overwhelming majority of people?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

I hate murder when it involves *ANYONE.*


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice NG!!



thanks rock!  but ironically enough...it seems my point went whizzing over the top of his head.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832



> I don't think people are against wreckless drivers. I think they are against the crap you say! Of course no one likes wreckless drivers.



None of what I say is crap, it's all true. I have had ppl I know lost there lives b/c of wreckless drivers.

Why are any of my mishaps with wreckless drivers any different than what's been said already here?

All of what I say is the truth.

I started getting really upset with Monolith's attitude. Like "Get out of my way for my big a$$ed truck you fools or I'll run you down".

That is the type of attitude on the run that causes accidents big or small.

About a month ago I was on my way to the gym & the big street it's off of was backed up a real ways down & this was abnormal for this street. I re-routed to get to my gym.

2 days later I found out that on the highway near this street & f^%kn' 18 wheeler was being an idiot on his part got a car caught underneath the back left end of his truck. There was a mother driving, a grand mother in the passenger seat, & a 9yr old in the back seat on the right side.

& the 9yr old girl died while the grand mother suffered a cuncussion & a broken leg as it was mostly the back right side of the car that got caught under the truck where she was sitting.

Is that cool?

About 4yrs ago 3 girls from my highschool one who I was "close with" were on there way back from Ottawa to Montreal & this sports car caused them to swerve of the road & flip into the ditch & all 3 girls died including the one that I was close with. One of the other girls was our yearbook editor. Everybody loved her.

These are the types of reasons why I hate wreckless drivers.

& if you tell me that this is full of sh!t, just go on the highway from Montreal to Ottawa & you will see 3 crosses at the sight of the accident.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> thanks rock!  but ironically enough...it seems my point went whizzing over the top of his head.


And that is my problem with Johnnnyboy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

who says any of that is cool? My 16 year old cousin was crushed in a car accident and died. I'm an EMT and work in an ER. People's problem is YOU!


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832



> And that is my problem with Johnnnyboy!



You've obviously missed my point of this whole thread.

I hate wreckless drivers that's the whole point of this thread & you & a couple of others are coming down on me? What right do the few of you have for coming down on me?



> who says any of that is cool? My 16 year old cousin was crushed in a car accident and died. I'm an EMT and work in an ER. People's problem is YOU!



Well then you should be on my side on this. None of what I say is crap.

The 3 girls including the one that I was close with that I knew were killed b/c of a wreckless driver in a sports car.

If you don't believe me on the highway from Ottawa to Montreal on the side closer to Montreal about 30mins away from downtown, you'll see 3 crosses in the ditch where the accident occured as a memorial.

This is why I feel so strongly about wreckless drivers this type of incident.

I don't understand why a few certain ppl don't see it that way. It's just sad, as they'll change their opinions when something happens to them or someone they know.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

Premier



> Maybe my opinion will change if som wreckless driver runs over your
> mom.



Yeah?

& maybe your opinon will when something happens to one your relatives.

jack a$$


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

I never posted that..


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Premier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude one of my best friends got ran over by a semi in the 6th grade and died on valentines day. You don't see me freaking out about wreckless drivers I can still make jokes about it and stuff. You need to learn how to deal with stuff in your life. Maybe if you had an outlet like a sense of humor to deal with things, you wouldn't freak out about every little thing that happens around you.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> damn straight!
> 
> I just finished up The Legacy the other day, and am two chapters into Starless Night.
> 
> ...


  omg, i love those books.  the dark elf trilogy is the best of the bunch.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832
> 
> None of what I say is crap


 

 Come on now, Johnnny.  You were only exaggerating before, but now youre just blatantly lying.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> You've obviously missed my point of this whole thread.


 AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA 

 Johnnny, im going to let you in on a little secret - the point of this thread was about wreckless driving for all of .03 seconds.  You quickly turned it into a live demonstration of sincere stupidity.  The fabulous part, though, is that even after having numerous people repeatedly laugh in your face, you tell them how horrible they are for "liking wreckless drivers!" 

 And i have no doubts that even after laughing at you again, you'll respond with "OH MONOLITH, YOU STOP DRIVING YOUR HUMVEE OVER OLD LADIES!!  THATS NOT NICE!  GRRRRR!"


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

Mono - be honest...do you run over returning veterans?

damn i wish we had a smilie that was smashing things with a monster truck to insert here.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> You've obviously missed my point of this whole thread.


You've obviously missed the point period. You just don't get it, in regards to just about everything.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

Premier



> I never posted that..



Well it showed that you did post it.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Premier
> 
> Well it showed that you did post it.



We all believe PreMier.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Mono - be honest...do you run over returning veterans?


 I try not to... because i love what our boys are doing in Iraq - but im not biased.  If youre in my way, youre gonna get crushed and/or shot with the 50.  Thousands of people die on highways every year, maybe if i crush a few of these assholes theyll learn to be more careful.  It'll teach 'em to show better drivers like me the respect we deserve.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Premier
> 
> 
> 
> Well it showed that you did post it.




Where did it show I posted it?  I didnt post it! 

If I did, I would have left it up because I dont care what you think.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 20, 2004)

Dude Johnnny we all know that you can take stuff in the quote box and rewrite what it says in there. And Nikegurl is right we all believe Premier


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

Sean0621



> You've obviously missed the point period. You just don't get it, in regards to just about everything.



I get that you don't like my opinions or the things I've seen & ppl I know who've been screwed over by wreckless drivers & that's a real shame.



> Dude one of my best friends got ran over by a semi in the 6th grade and died on valentines day. You don't see me freaking out about wreckless drivers I can still make jokes about it and stuff. You need to learn how to deal with stuff in your life. Maybe if you had an outlet like a sense of humor to deal with things, you wouldn't freak out about every little thing that happens around you.



I'm really sorry to hear about your best friend in the 6th grade. This is the type of thing that I'm talking about.

I do have a sense of humor with other things. But this is how wreckless drivers have affected me in my life & I can't joke about it as it's a negative thing.

I apoligize for not having a sense of humor for this issue, but that's how I feel.
I can't help it.

I haven't lied about any of the incidences that I've mentioned here, I'm serious to. All that I've written here is true whether some ppl here believe it or not.

& I think that I know what I've seen b/c I've seen it with my own eyes.

I've seen what I've seen & I believe what I believe about wreckless drivers.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

Premier it went straight to my e-mail & that's what you said.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> omg, i love those books.  the dark elf trilogy is the best of the bunch.


Awesome man! Drizzt rocks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 20, 2004)

_*Johnnny- YOU ARE SOOOOO FULL OF CRAP!!!*_ And now your trying to frame Premi? C'mon man, grow up. And you are the one who is missing the point!!!! But never mind because this is fairly good entertainment


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> _*Johnnny- YOU ARE SOOOOO FULL OF CRAP!!!*_ And now your trying to frame Premi? C'mon man, grow up. And you are the one who is missing the point!!!! But never mind because this is fairly good entertainment


 Dont worry, you can spell it out to him and he still wont get it.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Get that wreckless drivers are bad?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 20, 2004)

Somebody pinch me; is this really happening?


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 21, 2004)

rock4832



> Johnnny- YOU ARE SOOOOO FULL OF CRAP!!! And now your trying to frame Premi? C'mon man, grow up. And you are the one who is missing the point!!!! But never mind because this is fairly good entertainment



Sorry dude I'm not trying to frame anyone. Every thread that I started or any post that I've replied to, I get immediate notification in my e-mail.

Either he decided not to post it & removed it right away b/c he felt like an idiot saying or it was removed by a moderator immediately.

I'm not lying here. I should've kept the link to my e-mail than I could've posted that e-mail link for all of you to see. But I'm not lying here.

He did post that, but somehow it was removed right away otherwise I wouldn't have recieved the notification in my e-mail when he posted it. Like I said every time someone replies to a thread that I was on, it notifies me by sedning me a link to that page in my e-mail


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Johnnny, where did you go to high school?


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 21, 2004)

IanDaniel



> Hey Johnnny, where did you go to high school



What does that matter or have to do with anything?


Anyway guys, if I've offended anyone here for being so defensive on this wreckless driver subject I apologize.

But that's just how I feel. I've excepted other ppl's opinions on DIFFERENT MATTERS, but not this one.

Like I said everything that I've written about things I've seen or things that have happened to ppl that I know is true. I have no reason to lie about it as I'm not an "attention seeker" or a little kid as a couple of you think I am.

Like I said 3 girls from my highschool that I knew including one girl I was very close with died a few years ago & 3 crosses as a memorial are set up to remember them on the highway from Montreal to Ottawa.

I again apologize if it offends anyone, but this is a subject that I just can't or will ever have a sense of humor towards. I hate wreckless drivers b/c of what can & very often does happen. This is how I feel about it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

I was just curious?

Sorry don't try to be civil with Johnnny.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 21, 2004)

Johnnny lighten up a bit my man.  You should realize that Monolith only runs over bad people, who deserve it.............like most grandmas.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 21, 2004)

IainDaniel



> I was just curious?
> 
> Sorry don't try to be civil with Johnnny.



Hey I prefer civil. What's been happening here lately is far from civil.

I just didn't see what highschool had to do with anything.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 21, 2004)

MaxMarkin



> Johnnny lighten up a bit my man. You should realize that Monolith only runs over bad people, who deserve it.............like most grandmas.




I can lighten up with other things, but this subject as I just recently explained is something that I never will be able to laugh at.

I'm sorry, but it's not happening. 

Again I apoligize if my opinions are offending anyone, but that's just how I feel.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 21, 2004)

Drizzt  

Poor Wulfgar..............


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

Obviously nothing to do with the thread...

Hence the Just Curious statement.

What would you like me to start a thread stating "Which high school did you go to Johnnny?"


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 21, 2004)

IainDaniel



> Obviously nothing to do with the thread...
> 
> Hence the Just Curious statement.
> 
> What would you like me to start a thread stating "Which high school did you go to Johnnny?"



No but most ppl here & on forums don't ask ppl what highschool they went to.



Anyway I have nothing against anyone here. This is just a sensitive subject as I've had bad experiences mainly b/c of a few incidences that involved ppl I know or knew.

So again if I've offended anyone by my defensive attitude regarding this subject I apologize, but this is one subject that I'm strongly agains, wreckless drivers b/c as I've said of things that have happened to ppl I know.

Is that wrong? I'm entitled to my opinion & this is it. Now I've apologized if my defensive attitude on the subject has offended anyone so I think it's time to end the bickering & focus on the subject at hand.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

I went to Georgetown District HS, does it really matter


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 21, 2004)

Okay, I went to Centennial Regional.

I know some ppl who went to that Georgetown HS but awhile ago.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

How long ago?

Where is Centennial Regional?  Is that Scarborough area?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Drizzt
> 
> Poor Wulfgar..............


 Drizzt rocks. 

 He sometimes pisses me off, though, when he gets all goody-two-shoes and doesnt slice someone that deserves it. 

 He should just get himself a hummer with a 50 cal and run over all those wimpy dark elves with their little bows and arrows.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I just space out when he gets preachy.  

Which book are you up to?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

Eh, i havent read any of em in about a year.  I needed a break... i was flying through them at like 1 a day 

 I think the last one i read was whichever one comes before "the thousand orcs"


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 21, 2004)

I recently finished "Lone Drow" (the sequel to "thousand orcs").  It's pretty good.  The third one is coming out in October.  
Cool as Drizzt is, my fav is still Entreri.  Now that's a cold-blooded mofo!  And he got style.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I recently finished "Lone Drow" (the sequel to "thousand orcs").  It's pretty good.  The third one is coming out in October.
> Cool as Drizzt is, my fav is still Entreri.  Now that's a cold-blooded mofo!  And he got style.


 LOL, yeah, Entreri is awesome.   Its too bad he's getting old, though 

 I wonder how long these books are gonna continue?  I mean, Drizzt is gonna live for eons, but all his "friends" in these books are gonna die a lot sooner.


----------



## Shae (Jul 21, 2004)

To get back to speed in this subject. I know how ya feel Johnnny. I see plenty of stuff on the news about drunk drivers who hit people and get into serious accedents. I can honestly say people here in my neck of the woods are pretty irresponcible when it comes to drinking and driving.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 21, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> LOL, yeah, Entreri is awesome.   Its too bad he's getting old, though
> 
> I wonder how long these books are gonna continue?  I mean, Drizzt is gonna live for eons, but all his "friends" in these books are gonna die a lot sooner.



Death doesn't seem to be too much of a problem for Salvatore.  
I foresee many fine, franchise-milking years in his future.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought Arizona was just a bunch of retirees w/arthritis. Who gave them all licenses?


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 21, 2004)

Centennial is in Montreal.

But the ppl that I knew from your school finished in 1995, 1996 & 1997.


Back to the subject at hand, just yesterday on the way to the gym this jack ass in a Nissan sports car was tailgating ppl in a 50km zone in a lane that wasn't meant for cars driving beside eachother.

This idiot comes up beside my Cadillac but to pass me he drove up on the side walk with his front right tire & his back right tire on the side walk.

He goes right through the stop sign to get ahead while it was another cars turn to go on the other side almost hits him & a kid on a bike.

I'm supposing you guys will think that's just fine won't you? You wouldn't if it was your son who could've got hit by this idiot.


----------



## Shae (Jul 21, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I thought Arizona was just a bunch of retirees w/arthritis. Who gave them all licenses?



 There might be retirees in other cities but in Phoenix is people young and old who drink and other sobers might be targets of a hit and run thanks to drunks who drive cars.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Centennial is in Montreal.
> 
> But the ppl that I knew from your school finished in 1995, 1996 & 1997.



How do you know them?

I graduated 94

Were any of them hot chicks?


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 21, 2004)

IainDaniel 

Well I'm from Toronto, & I went to summer camp with a lot of them.

& yes there were a 2 or 3 hot girls there.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Back to the subject at hand, just yesterday on the way to the gym this jack ass in a Nissan sports car was tailgating ppl in a 50km zone in a lane that wasn't meant for cars driving beside eachother.
> 
> This idiot comes up beside my Cadillac but to pass me he drove up on the side walk with his front right tire & his back right tire on the side walk.
> 
> ...


 Whats the problem?  He didnt hit anyone.  And it wouldnt have been dangerous if you werent such a crappy driver and had just let him pass.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 21, 2004)

Monolith



> Whats the problem? He didnt hit anyone. And it wouldnt have been dangerous if you werent such a crappy driver and had just let him pass.



Monolith are you that dense? Can you not read?

I said 



> Nissan sports car was tailgating ppl in a 50km zone in a lane that wasn't meant for cars driving beside eachother



Meaning he wasn't supposed to be passing anyone. It was a single car lane which is why he had to drive up on the sidewalk. & almost hit a kid on a bike just a few inches away & was about to hit a car that was about to go as it was his turn at the 4 way stop.

So I'm not the bad driver & had a cop seen him, he would be in deep sh!t. To bad he wasn't there. But the crappy thing was that 30 seconds later a cop turned down this street where this happened.

But the Nissan sports car driver was the bad driver as the lane that we were in was only meant for single cars not cars side by side.

He was just "soooo" impatient that he couldn't wait an extra minute. Poor baby, he had to wait an extra minute for all the cars to go so he drives up on the sidewalk & almost hits a kid on a bike & a car.

His fault not mine.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

Johnnny, you just proved my point even more!

 It's a one lane road where theres no room to get around, and there you are, clogging it up with your awful driving!  You should have just pulled over and let the more capable driver pass.  Youre lucky i wasnt the one behind you, or you would have just gotten run over.  Maybe even a burst from the 50.

 It's a good thing your cop friend wasnt there or he probably would have arrested you for such reckless driving.  You should be ashamed.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 21, 2004)

Monolith



> Johnnny, you just proved my point even more!
> 
> It's a one lane road where theres no room to get around, and there you are, clogging it up with your awful driving! You should have just pulled over and let the more capable driver pass. Youre lucky i wasnt the one behind you, or you would have just gotten run over. Maybe even a burst from the 50.
> 
> It's a good thing your cop friend wasnt there or he probably would have arrested you for such reckless driving. You should be ashamed.



Dude you don't know how to drive nor do you know how to obey traffic rules.

First of all if there are 6 cars in this one lane & you can't go any faster, then you're stuck going the speed that everyone else is going.

2 me obeying the traffic rules doesn't mean that I'm a bad driver.

Just you saying that clearly makes you the bad driver as I always obey driving rules or at least the norm & not all crazy like you.

I bet you're one of those ppl who gets impatient when pedestrians are crossing the street & I bet you want to run them over. I bet you're one of those impatient ppl who gets pissed off when ppl have to slow down to turn in the turning lane & you have to slow down to lose 30 seconds on where ever you're going.

Well it's your fault for staying in the turning lane.

I think you need to take a driving course & exam again & we'll see how far you get with the way you drive & your attitude.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Monolith
> 
> Dude you don't know how to drive nor do you know how to obey traffic rules.
> 
> ...


 Pfft.  Shows how much you know.  I _teach_ a driving course here... and i make sure all my students are keenly aware of horrible drivers like you.  That's also why i tell them they should all get humvee's with at least a 30 cal gun on top.  People like you think theyre being safe, when in reality theyre just wasting everyones time *and* putting everyone in danger.  You just reaffirm how correct i am every time i run over a small vehicle.  That peon didnt deserve a car, so i - the Judge Dredd of the highway - have delivered justice.  Its people like me that make roads safer, by running over bad drivers like yourself.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 21, 2004)

Shit you are fuckin' hilarious Mono.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey today my Chevy Mustang's trans went out so I had to drive in reverse all the way to work, I passed this cop doing 80 and flipped him the bird the whole time he was chasing me.  I mowed down 6 kids in the crosswalk cause they thought I was driving the other direction (remember I was backwards).  I came to an intersection and swung around into the oncoming traffic and coasted in neutral facing the correct way.  The cop didn't see me cause he was looking for a Chevy Mustang driving backwards.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 21, 2004)

better get the car washed before you go home tonight manic.


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

Chevy Mustang!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 21, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> better get the car washed before you go home tonight manic.


I know one of those kids was eating a blueberry poptart and it smeared across my back window.  Another kid had a snotty nose and it clogged my _rear hood scoop _


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 21, 2004)

damn kids.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 21, 2004)

I friggin hate when pedestrians have the nerve to step into MY street, in MY right of way!  Who do they think they are!!

 Streets are for cars.  If you wanna walk around in the street, prepare to get crushed and strafed with the 50.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 21, 2004)

so like, I was driving, and like, drizzt used a globe of, like, darkness on me, and I started like, driving wrecklessly and um like, i started swerving, and then like I almost hit johnnny head on and like luckily monolith came up in his monster truck and like gunned johnnny down before we collided so I like totally survived the end

*my geek attempt to combine elements of this thread, whoopee!


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 21, 2004)

Monolith



> Pfft. Shows how much you know. I teach a driving course here... and i make sure all my students are keenly aware of horrible drivers like you. That's also why i tell them they should all get humvee's with at least a 30 cal gun on top. People like you think theyre being safe, when in reality theyre just wasting everyones time and putting everyone in danger. You just reaffirm how correct i am every time i run over a small vehicle. That peon didnt deserve a car, so i - the Judge Dredd of the highway - have delivered justice. Its people like me that make roads safer, by running over bad drivers like yourself.



I think this guy has finally lost his marbles.

A driving instructor with his attitude? 

PPl don't let this guy give driving instructions to your teenagers as you want them to be safe drivers & not end like the 3 girls (God rest their soul) who ended up killed in a ditch b/c of some idiot sports car driver who probably learned to drive from Monolith.

Me a bad driver? You got it all backwards dude.

I obey all rules of the road & I don't speed like some impatient idiot on the city roads or the highways. That way I dont' cause an accident or let some idiot cause one with my Cadillac DTS.

A driving instructor? What a joke, don't make me laugh. 

One of these days you'll be pulled over & you won't see it coming or you'll be in some sort of accident.

I see a sports car here getting a speeding ticket at least once a week.

That's what always happens to wreckless drivers/speeders.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 22, 2004)

I wish there was guy like Monolith teaching when I first learned to drive.  The pussy that taught me never mentioned anything about 50 caliber guns atop your vehicle (and believe me you need one in our traffic).  He did show me the proper way of using handguns as turns signals, though.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 22, 2004)

MaxMarkin



> I wish there was guy like Monolith teaching when I first learned to drive. The pussy that taught me never mentioned anything about 50 caliber guns atop your vehicle (and believe me you need one in our traffic). He did show me the proper way of using handguns as turns signals, though.




I don't know about Monolith being a driving instructor, but I hear you about needing a machine gun or rocket launcher but to use it to blow wreckless drivers off the road & teach them a lesson.

As for my driving I always follow the traffic rules or drive wrecklessly.

Not like I did when I was 18 or 19yrs old. I was driving more like Monolith in my Mazda RX-7 until I almost got into an accident driving 100mph & realized that driving like an Ahole will only cause problems & may even be life threatening. 

It wasn't that I couldn't handle the speed, I love the speed, but one day on the highway I was going about 95mph & this idiot in a Stealth cuts me off as he was doing easily 120mph on the highway & wanted to squeez in between me in the far left lane & another car in the middle lane with less than one car length of space & almost hit my front right end with his back left end as I had to jam my breaks & the guy behind me almost rammed into me as he was tailgating me.

Personally I think 70-80 mph is plenty on the highway.

I used to drive 90mph on the highway, zig zaging in between cars to get through, following ambulences through bumper to bumper traffic to bypass the traffic, hardly did complete stops at the stop sighns, I'd get impatient & swerve to get around ppl & so on.

But I'm a much more calm driver now as I've seen too many accidents & known ppl who've died or been really hurt by bad/wreckless drivers.

I still don't know why some of you think it's a laughing matter. I feel very strongly about it as you know a girl (& her 2 friends) I was close  with in highschool died b/c of a wreckless driver.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Johnnny, just an update:

 Today i ran over 3 high school kids and a baby carriage.  Thats 4 less potentially bad drivers on the road!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Personally I think 70-80 mph is plenty on the highway.



You do realize this is still speeding?


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 22, 2004)

Monolith



> Hey Johnnny, just an update:
> 
> Today i ran over 3 high school kids and a baby carriage. Thats 4 less potentially bad drivers on the road!!



Weirdo I say.

IainDaniel



> You do realize this is still speeding?



Yes I do realize it's still speeding which is why I say it's enough.

I usually drive between 120-130 Kilometers at most on the highway. I usually keep it at 120KM. Police won't pull you over at 119-120KM but they may at 125-130KM & they certainly will going more than 130KM.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 22, 2004)

simply amazing


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I feel very strongly about it as you know a girl (& her 2 friends) I was close  with in highschool died b/c of a wreckless driver.


OMG! How many times are you going to say this? Your like a broken record that just keeps repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating, and repeating. Enough already


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 22, 2004)

Nikegurl



> simply amazing



What's simply amazing that I used to be a wreckless driver myself?

Well I'm not ashamed to adimit it. I used to be a wreckless driver when I was say 18-19yrs old with a sports car.

But b/c of experiences I've matured & grown up & learned to drive much more carefully.

What's so amazing about that? I admit to being a wreckless driver 7-8yrs ago but I've learned from my mistakes.

I think it's amazing (seriously) that when one can learn from her or his mistakes & improve themselves.

rock4832



> OMG! How many times are you going to say this? Your like a broken record that just keeps repeating



I will say it as much as it has to be said to get ppl to understand why I'm so against wreckless drivers.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 22, 2004)

hi johnny.  

i meant the thread in its entirety is simply amazing - not your driving.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2004)

Well tell me Johnnny, If your soooooo into this subject and have this deep emotional aversion to wreckless drivers, are you doing anything about it other than making up stories and bitching on IM? Or do you just continue to speed because the cops won't stop you at that speed even though it would still be considered "wreckless" driving?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well tell me Johnnny, If your soooooo into this subject and have this deep emotional aversion to wreckless drivers, are you doing anything about it other than making up stories and bitching on IM? Or do you just continue to speed because the cops won't stop you at that speed even though it would still be considered "wreckless" driving?




I don't know if you are going to survive two weeks without this Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 22, 2004)

Your right Iain! I'm actually worried, I have trouble going a few hours without getting on, much less slamming Johnnny! What am I to do?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 22, 2004)

So I traded in my Chevy Mustang for a Nissan Escalade and this morning I had a hankering for some Donuts and coffee on the other side of town.  I left 10 minutes early even though at normal speeds it would take me 20 minutes to get there and to work on time.  I had pretty good luck with the lights until this old greasy granny steps into the crosswalk with a bag of groceries obstructing her view.  I hit my brakes but at the speed I was going (who knows I don't have time to pay attention to speedometers all I know is that the broken white stripes looked like a solid at this speed) anyways braking at this speed turned my tires into liquid and I glided into her sending food everywhere.  Her milk exploded all over my windshield and a 7" cucumber landed on my sunroof making me laugh and forget that I just mowed down an old lady.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey that old lady was probably a wreckless driver so you actually saved some lives, good on ya maniclion


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2004)

How do you like the Nissan Escalade?

I always wanted one


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 22, 2004)

At the very least, a wreckless walker.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 22, 2004)

i find driving is more enjoyable if you have a qualified mechanic disconnect your speedometer.  who needs the pressure of "how fast am i going?"  "did i exceed yesterdays speeds?"

instead - just go as fast as you can without accidentally hitting things (it's ok to intentionally hit stuff).  no need to put a number on it.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 22, 2004)

I like to gauge my speed by the 7 second rule.  If the cars I just passed aren't disappearing in my rearview mirror within 7 seconds then I need to step it up a notch.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 22, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I like to gauge my speed by the 7 second rule.  If the cars I just passed aren't disappearing in my rearview mirror within 7 seconds then I need to step it up a notch.


That sounds about right, though I think you're still going a little too slow.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 22, 2004)

I really like to see how closely I can follow the car in front of me.  It's like an extra intense version of follow the leader for adults.  practically attach your bumper to the car in front of you.  it's fun.  i love any and all driving techniques that make driving seem more like a video game.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 22, 2004)

I think today I'll practice my "PIT maneuver" on one of those little Miata's.  I bet I can get at least 2 and a half spins out of it before it carrens off of the cliff into the ocean below.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 22, 2004)

I just figured out that it's faster to get to my work if I drive down the wrong way on all the one way streets, I'm gonna go this way from now on.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 22, 2004)

Sean0621 said:
			
		

> I just figured out that it's faster to get to my work if I drive down the wrong way on all the one way streets, I'm gonna go this way from now on.


You are a genius, you'll get more pedesdrian points that way too since they won't think to look both directions crossing a oneway street.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 22, 2004)

Just in case you guys ever get stoped by a cop here is what to do to ease the tension and you may even get away with just a warning. Cop really like when you get jumpy by moving around a lot after he pulls you over. I heard that they like it when you do that. Another thing I heard that they like is to get squirted with a water gun that has been painted black to look like a real one. Most cops that I have done that to always get a kick out of it. It really breaks the tension and usually gets me off with no ticket.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hell yeah, I nailed two grandmas, today alone they never saw it coming, I figure since all the stop signs face the other way I don't have to obey them either.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 22, 2004)

Sean0621 said:
			
		

> Hell yeah, I nailed two grandmas, today alone


Way to go, playa.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 22, 2004)

i discovered at lunch today that if you're going fast enough when you hit a speed bump - you WILL become airborne.  this move isn't just for trained stunt drivers.  even heavy vehicles will fly though the air.  i suggest you try it if you haven't already.  (do it when there's a lot of pedestrian traffic so they can enjoy the view)


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 22, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i discovered at lunch today that if you're going fast enough when you hit a speed bump - you WILL become airborne.  this move isn't just for trained stunt drivers.  even heavy vehicles will fly though the air.  i suggest you try it if you haven't already.  (do it when there's a lot of pedestrian traffic so they can enjoy the view)


I already do that I use that method to launch myself onto the second level of the parking garage at UT, I usually take out a minimum of 5 to 6 students. I figure out I'm clearing out mobs of people, you know how people get with that mob mentality, they lose themselves in it and next thing ya know they're in the car driving wrecklessly.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 22, 2004)

rock4832



> Well tell me Johnnny, If your soooooo into this subject and have this deep emotional aversion to wreckless drivers, are you doing anything about it other than making up stories and bitching on IM? Or do you just continue to speed because the cops won't stop you at that speed even though it would still be considered "wreckless" driving?



If you can read properly I said I used to speed, but now I've learned a lot & grown up & realized how much damage wreckless driving can cause.

For the past 6yrs I've been driving clean & not speeding I stay at the limit that police won't bother you & think is safe which is between 115-125Kilometers. Anything higher & your chances of getting tickets for whatever the cop feels like giving is greatly increased.

As for doing anything about it, sometimes I go to the police station in different areas especially where I live & tell them about the things I've seen. I notice that after my notification, I'm seeing more patrol units around & more ppl getting pulled over.



Manicilon



> I had pretty good luck with the lights until this old greasy granny steps into the crosswalk with a bag of groceries obstructing her view. I hit my brakes but at the speed I was going (who knows I don't have time to pay attention to speedometers all I know is that the broken white stripes looked like a solid at this speed) anyways braking at this speed turned my tires into liquid and I glided into her sending food everywhere. Her milk exploded all over my windshield and a 7" cucumber landed on my sunroof making me laugh and forget that I just mowed down an old lady.



What if it had been your own grand mother or great aunt that you mowed down? I bet you wouldn't be laughing.

nikegurl



> i discovered at lunch today that if you're going fast enough when you hit a speed bump - you WILL become airborne. this move isn't just for trained stunt drivers. even heavy vehicles will fly though the air. i suggest you try it if you haven't already. (do it when there's a lot of pedestrian traffic so they can enjoy the view)



I see now you're encouraging wreckless driving. The next time you have an encounter with a wreckless driver who cuts you off dangerously or something, try posting that instead. That's what I want to hear about.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 22, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are only encouaging your idea of a wreckless diver, to us if you're to slow to be driving that I have to cut you off and force you to crash into your own grandmother, then you deserve to be mowed down by a 50 cal.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 22, 2004)

Sean0621



> We are only encouaging your idea of a wreckless diver, to us if you're to slow to be driving that I have to cut you off and force you to crash into your own grandmother, then you deserve to be mowed down by a 50 cal.



As I quoted you from the beginning you were complaining about jackasses in SUV's & over sized trucks.


But why are ppl that stay at within 5KM of the set speed limit for a particular zone going to slow?

Did you stop & think that maybe you ppl think they're going to slow is b/c you're speeding & driving to fast?

Maybe if you tried obeying the speed limits set in certain zones, residential is usually slow, while smaller "highways" or busy streets are moderate & highways have a set speed where there's only so much leaway law enforcement will give before giving you tickets & suspending your license & so on.

If the few of you weren't sooo impatient & tried obeying the set speed limits, then other ppl wouldn't seem like they're driving to slow.


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Sean0621
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally serious question...

Is posting on this forum fun for you???

Just curious


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 22, 2004)

when i get off work tonight i'm going to experiment to find out the most common response when you acclerate towards women with a baby carriages in a crosswalks.

will most:

a)push the carriage faster as they try to flee (in vain)
b)push the carriage to safety and bear the full impact themselves
c)leave the carriage in the street and try to save themselves

i'll let you know my findings in the morning.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 22, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Totally serious question...
> 
> Is posting on this forum fun for you???
> 
> Just curious



my guess would be that it's fun for everyone except Johnny.


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 22, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> when i get off work tonight i'm going to experiment to find out the most common response when you acclerate towards women with a baby carriages in a crosswalks.
> 
> will most:
> 
> ...


That's some damn good thinking there Nikegurl, that's a question that has bothered me for years, we need more people like you out there on the roads for sure.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 22, 2004)

i like to think of myself as a student of human nature.  it takes RESPONSIBLE people like me to conduct this sort of field research.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 22, 2004)

Var



> Totally serious question...
> 
> Is posting on this forum fun for you???
> 
> Just curious



It is fun, but only with ppl I get along with or who don't have a problem with me for some reason.

I've excepted other ppl's opinions here regarding different topics w/o hounding anyone.

So why is it happening here?

I also respect everyone's opinons (serious opinions that is) on this board. 

But with the way some have responded here, I don't respect certain opinions on this thread as to me for reasons you already know this is a serious & non joking matter for me.

So why not respect my opinion as I would yours?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

You get along with people?


----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 22, 2004)

What people?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> It is fun, but only with ppl I get along with or who don't have a problem with me for some reason.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

I take the subway


----------



## maniclion (Jul 22, 2004)

Johnnny, I think you may have an irony deficiency.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

Johnnny has an intelligence deficiency.  Maybe he's one of the people who got shot in the face with my 50.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## Sean0621 (Jul 22, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

>


Probably the most intelligent post you've made so far


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I take the subway


Ditto   

Especially with all *these* crazy fukers out there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bump, another classic "Johnnny" Thread.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I take the subway


hey P_
Do u carry a switch balde or straight razor for protecion on the platforms? Ive seen movies...I know..


----------



## perfectbody (Dec 31, 2004)

fcuk yes


----------



## Johnnny (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832



> Bump, another classic "Johnnny" Thread.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey P_
> Do u carry a switch balde or straight razor for protecion on the platforms? Ive seen movies...I know..


It is tough here in NYC but the movies are full of bull.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832


You need better smilies Johnnny.
I like this one.........


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832


Now your getting inventive Johnnny.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It is tough here in NYC but the movies are full of bull.


movies lie???


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> movies lie???


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> rock4832


The same but better...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The same but better...


Nice Mino!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks, he looks cool.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Your right. A little to cool for Johnnny to use but perfect for you


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 14, 2005)

classic johnnny worthy of a bump....


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 14, 2005)

ohhh this one is a riot


Monolith was classic here 

Hahahhaha


----------



## Vieope (May 15, 2005)

_Bump for shiznit _


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 15, 2005)

haha now i see..but which thread is the one that got him banned?


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

The one about him exposing himself I think.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

Or was it the one where he made believe he was DD.


----------



## Vieope (May 15, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> haha now i see..but which thread is the one that got him banned?



_This is not the best thread. Trust me. Prince deleted all the thread about Johnnny. There was a time that per day at least one thread about him was created. The man was famous in every board on the net. _


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

He was banned from the thread he went to after this.


----------



## Vieope (May 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He was banned from the thread he went to after this.


_What thread are you talking about? Was he really banned? I thought he just left. _


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What thread are you talking about? Was he really banned? I thought he just left. _


This is part of it. It's long but he appears there by another name.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=44059&page=2&pp=30


----------



## Vieope (May 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This is part of it. It's long but he appears there by another name.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=44059&page=2&pp=30


_


He made fake usernames but still posted in the same way. First I thought he was a really smart guy spending time messing around with people. But he was for real. He needs to be studied. _


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> He made fake usernames but still posted in the same way. First I thought he was a really smart guy spending time messing around with people. But he was for real. He needs to be studied. _


 Without a doubt, he is strange.


----------



## Vieope (May 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Without a doubt, he is strange.


_If we are admitting someone is strange, people better believe it. _


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _If we are admitting someone is strange, people better believe it. _


----------



## maniclion (Feb 26, 2007)

Bump for old times sake...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 26, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Bump for old times sake...


He was great.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2007)

he was a fuck


----------



## DOMS (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, but it was entertaining to watch the verbal beatings that he took.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL ... I stayed out of threads he was in after a while.   He was abused in an invited sorta way.  Like that kid in school with the kick me sign taped on his back?  Normally he was the one that put it there though ...


----------



## maniclion (Mar 29, 2007)

I love this thread, why did premier suddenly pop in and respond he was a fuck?  Have you been gone that long that you're sifting through threads from February?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> LOL ... I stayed out of threads he was in after a while.   He was abused in an invited sorta way.  Like that kid in school with the kick me sign taped on his back?  Normally he was the one that put it there though ...



I tried to be nice to him, but after a while, I just got tired of it.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 29, 2007)

i felt sorry for him and he wasn't really that bad of a guy but once i started talking to him i'd get trapped into hour long conversations about his girlfriends ingrown toenails and digestive problems... and he'd try to get me to defend him in the threads he was arguing in about subjects i knew nothing about. his worst crime was annoying people tho there's worse things.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I love this thread, why did premier suddenly pop in and respond he was a fuck?  Have you been gone that long that you're sifting through threads from February?



Yea, I was gone and it was in my user cp as a subscribed thread.. it showed a new post


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 5, 2007)

Haha! A thread by Johnny?  Wasnt he a major asshole on here?  I remember hearing legends of him.  He might had been gone before I got here.  When I got here, PsychoDad had his final days.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 5, 2007)

So I take it DOMS used to be knows as cfs3?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey jake! How's things? How's the S4? Mine....just cost me 5,500....in repairs...not too happy about that...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> So I take it DOMS used to be knows as cfs3?



You are correct, sir!

It wasn't a very imaginative name, and practically no one got it right, so I changed it.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You are correct, sir!
> 
> It wasn't a very imaginative name, and *practically no one got it right*, so I changed it.



doms


----------



## Decker (Apr 5, 2007)

A little late to the dance, but shit, I thougth Johnnny was back.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 17, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey jake! How's things? How's the S4? Mine....just cost me 5,500....in repairs...not too happy about that...



Turbo problem?  I had the timing belt and water pump stuff done and it was 2k out of pocket.  Im dreading a turbo failure..


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 17, 2007)

i just hate people who dont put blinkers on.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Turbo problem? I had the timing belt and water pump stuff done and it was 2k out of pocket. Im dreading a turbo failure..


nope. LONG list:
cv, cv boot , cvboot joints / rear wheel bearing, headlight washer pumps, steering pump leak, cracked oil pan (1700 by itself)
There was other stuff...but I was in a 'daze' by that time...

my warranty I got..didn't cover a dam bit of it...am gonna have to go look into getting an Audi Extended warranty...more...$$ out of my pocket...


----------



## PreMier (May 8, 2007)

My warrant wouldnt cover anything either so I canceled it and put the 3k back in my pocket.  Bastards.


----------

